# Sticky  Other Fish Photos



## copperarabian

A place to share your non betta fish photos 



My school of red eyed tetras, I love these guys and wish I had room for more of them.









My huge female scissor tail, she's between 3" and 4". The male is in the background, He's only slightly shorter and way slimmer.









My blue(3 spot) Gourami, he's around 4"


----------



## Sakura8

I love your scissortail, Copper. 

My two koi and comet goldfish. Top: Tanko Left: Saiyo the goldfish Right: Koichiro









One of my gold dojo loaches, Bopper.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Awww, your dojo loach makes me miss mine, Sakura. He outgrew my tanks so I had to give him away. 

Here are my other fish. The goldfish Goldeen and Seaking, and my koi. The picture of my goldfish is from about 2 weeks ago and the photo of the koi was from April. I should get some updated pictures of them, but it's just been so bloody hot. 

By the end of the year, I'll hopefully have my community tank fully planted and stocked.


----------



## Fabian

@thekoimaiden
I like your koi pond!!
I seems to have a lot,but i just deleted them :-(
I have 16 species of fish now.


----------



## copperarabian

Sakura8 said:


> I love your scissortail, Copper.
> 
> My two koi and comet goldfish. Top: Tanko Left: Saiyo the goldfish Right: Koichiro
> 
> One of my gold dojo loaches, Bopper.


Awww you dojo is so cute! And I love your koi. At work we have a pure white(like a dragon betta but not metallic) with a small silver path on it's head. Whenever I see beutiful koi like that I really wish I had a big koi pond XD

And I'm glad you like the scissor tail, they are awesome. When they first went in my tank all my fish coward in complete fear at the bottom, it took them a week to realize the scissor tails are super docile and wouldn't hurt them and now they are happy and don't think twice about them(the red eyes sometimes try schooling with them, but fail at it)

Here's two more pics of them because I love them. The black and white image is the female and the color is the male.




















> thekoimaiden Awww, your dojo loach makes me miss mine, Sakura. He outgrew my tanks so I had to give him away.
> 
> Here are my other fish. The goldfish Goldeen and Seaking, and my koi. The picture of my goldfish is from about 2 weeks ago and the photo of the koi was from April. I should get some updated pictures of them, but it's just been so bloody hot.
> 
> By the end of the year, I'll hopefully have my community tank fully planted and stocked.


I love your Koi pond, how many gallons is it?


----------



## Sakura8

Izzy, how big did your dojo get? I've had my two since March and they're maybe 5-6" long right now in a 29gal. I've heard they can get pretty big but while mine are growing, they aren't growing very fast.

Copper, do you think your scissortails will ever spawn?


----------



## LebronTheBetta

thekoimaiden said:


> Awww, your dojo loach makes me miss mine, Sakura. He outgrew my tanks so I had to give him away.
> 
> Here are my other fish. The goldfish Goldeen and Seaking, and my koi. The picture of my goldfish is from about 2 weeks ago and the photo of the koi was from April. I should get some updated pictures of them, but it's just been so bloody hot.
> 
> By the end of the year, I'll hopefully have my community tank fully planted and stocked.


Do you like Pokemon? It's because of your Goldfishs' Names...


----------



## copperarabian

Sakura8 said:


> Izzy, how big did your dojo get? I've had my two since March and they're maybe 5-6" long right now in a 29gal. I've heard they can get pretty big but while mine are growing, they aren't growing very fast.
> 
> Copper, do you think your scissortails will ever spawn?


It's possible but the eggs wouldn't survive since both the parents will eat the eggs and all my other fish would too. I could set them up in a spawning tank(20g long) but I'm not interested in breeding them.


----------



## Sakura8

None of my fish in my community tank ever breed, as far as I can tell. T_T The only fish that ever breed are the guppies and I had to segregate them so they'd stop.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Aww the red eyes tetras are so cute c:

Thanks a lot *sigh* xD


----------



## thekoimaiden

Thanks Fabian and copperarabian! My pond is about 4000 US gallons. We've never had it measured, but that was the estimate of the man who installed it. I've attached another picture of the entire pond system. The waterfall is about 3 feet tall. 



Sakura8 said:


> Izzy, how big did your dojo get? I've had my two since March and they're maybe 5-6" long right now in a 29gal. I've heard they can get pretty big but while mine are growing, they aren't growing very fast.


Mine got about 10 inches long in the 29 gal before I realized that I needed to find them a larger home. They certainly didn't grow very fast, but they did grow pretty large. I've heard they can get as large as 12 inches. 



LebronTheBetta said:


> Do you like Pokemon? It's because of your Goldfishs' Names...


:lol: Caught me there! I'm a big pokemon fan. My newest goldfish is named Magikarp


----------



## Fabian

> Aww the red eyes tetras are so cute c:


I don't like red eye tetras,they keep chasing each other.


----------



## copperarabian

Fabian said:


> I don't like red eye tetras,they keep chasing each other.


They have a pecking order and often chase and nip one another, if you have a proper school it's a natural thing for them to do. If the school isn't big enough they sometimes will start chasing other fish and nipping them. I don't mind them chasing each other, I never see any torn fins and it makes them interesting to watch for me.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Here's my striatum male (killifish). This is an old photo but shows off his colour really well.


----------



## Sakura8

He's beautiful, LBF. 

Izzy, do you think the 29gal is too small? It might be a year before I can get a bigger thank, will they be okay until then?


----------



## thekoimaiden

He's a beauty, LBF. I really do think that the killies don't get enough attention. Some of them rival marine fish in their colors. 

Sakura, I did have my big guys in a 29 gal for about a year before I came to grips with the fact that I needed to upgrade them. I had one with a band of black across his eyes; he was so cute. With regular water changes, it's not the end of the world, but they will be bouncing off the sides. I know mine did.


----------



## Sakura8

They already do, when I reach in. I can hear the gravel clinking as they careen all over. Sigh. I've heard so many conflicting things about tank sizes for dojos. 20gal is okay, no it must be no smaller than a 50gal, no it must be 100gal . . . 

I hate to give them up, I love them but I'm also worried about them. They're in the garage and in the winter it was great, the water stayed just right in the mid 60's. But now that it's summer, the water is almost 80.  A few weeks ago when the temp was 108, they got up to 82. Much too warm for them. 

Need two more 55gals . . .


----------



## thekoimaiden

Ya. There do seem to be a lot of conflicting opinions out there about them. That's why I'm glad I found a smaller, tropical alternative: kuhli loaches! ^-^ They look just like dojos but are like 1/5 the size. 

Here's a strange thought: how would you feel about having them in with the koi? They can actually be a pond fish in certain areas. They are actually illegal in some states because they can survive in the local waterways.


----------



## Sakura8

If the koi don't mind, I wouldn't mind. I might wait until they're just a tad bigger but that's a thought. Right now, they seem more or less content in the 29gal, as long as I don't spook them with water changes. Then they go bouncing all over. Most of the time, they drape themselves in the plants. They look like they got stranded there after the tide went out, haha. Thanks, Izzy. 

EDIT: 
Kuhli loaches!!!


----------



## thekoimaiden

Yay! I think we found a solution that doesn't involve you buying another tank or giving them away. I remember my dojos loved to drape themselves over the plants. The java fern was their favorite. 

Aren't they adorable? I want to have a tank stuffed full of those little guys (lol and I will when I can find a local supplier). If there was ever a fish I would want to breed; it's those guys. Have you seen pictures of the babies? 

Also this picture is just too cute not to add:


----------



## Sakura8

Those are either very tiny kuhlis, one very big snail, or photoshopped. :shock:

They are cute.  I wish I saw mine more, the nocturnal little buggers. I've heard they can be hard to breed. I don't know. I have a tank full of fish that should in theory breed or at least try (rummynoses, cories, gouramis) but no one does. Boo.


----------



## copperarabian

I really want another African butterfly fish, so sad that mine went MIA. To bad my aquarium has a open back so I can't.(they jump really good, and even glide a little)


----------



## Sakura8

Is that your MIA ABF? He was gorgeous! I had no idea they had such markings. He almost looks like a moth.


----------



## FishyFishy89

OMG is that a giant snail??? O.O
He could eat your fish!


----------



## copperarabian

That snail was amazing, how big is it  You you take a pic with your hand near it for comparison?



Sakura8 said:


> Is that your MIA ABF? He was gorgeous! I had no idea they had such markings. He almost looks like a moth.


Yup that's him, and he actually doesn't look as pretty as he was since this was a week after that time he jumped out so his pectorals have messed up edges. I'm trying to think of a way I can cover the back so I can have one. Only bad thing is I'll have to buy crickets and condition it to eat pellets and flakes.


----------



## Sakura8

All the pics I've seen of ABFs were of ones that were just plain brown. He has gorgeous markings on his back.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

You can use plastic clingwrap to cover up the back of the tank. It's what I use over my wild betta tanks as they used to jump out all the time.

Now I only get jumpers if I haven't stuck it back down properly.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Sakura8 said:


> Those are either very tiny kuhlis, one very big snail, or photoshopped. :shock:
> 
> They are cute.  I wish I saw mine more, the nocturnal little buggers. I've heard they can be hard to breed. I don't know. I have a tank full of fish that should in theory breed or at least try (rummynoses, cories, gouramis) but no one does. Boo.


Exactly what i was thinking :shock:


----------



## thekoimaiden

Sakura8 said:


> Those are either very tiny kuhlis, one very big snail, or photoshopped. :shock:
> 
> They are cute.  I wish I saw mine more, the nocturnal little buggers. I've heard they can be hard to breed. I don't know. I have a tank full of fish that should in theory breed or at least try (rummynoses, cories, gouramis) but no one does. Boo.


Mine are very sneaky, too. It probably doesn't help that I feed them after everyone else has gone to sleep. I can't wait to get that tank stocked with cardinal tetra and gourami. I've really fallen in love with cardinals. 



FishyFishy89 said:


> OMG is that a giant snail??? O.O
> He could eat your fish!


LOL! Those aren't my fish. If you can't tell I'm _terrible_ at photographing my aquariums. I wish that was my tank because that means I could get photos of it


----------



## copperarabian

LittleBettaFish said:


> You can use plastic clingwrap to cover up the back of the tank. It's what I use over my wild betta tanks as they used to jump out all the time.
> 
> Now I only get jumpers if I haven't stuck it back down properly.


That's a great idea, I'll try it


----------



## copperarabian

Sakura8 said:


> All the pics I've seen of ABFs were of ones that were just plain brown. He has gorgeous markings on his back.


Mine was just shades of brown when I first got him, a week after he jumped out his colors got really beautiful for some reason(that's why I took the pic) and stayed that way. He was metallic gold with a bit of red in his fins and really dark to light shades of brown plus a little olive brown. So pretty  He also let me hand feed him and whenever he saw he he would swim over to see if I had food lol.


----------



## Sakura8

Do they have to eat live crickets or will they adapt to any floating food?


----------



## copperarabian

Sakura8 said:


> Do they have to eat live crickets or will they adapt to any floating food?


You have to feed them live crickets at first, then you want to get him to take the crickets out of your hand. Once they're being hand fed transfer to freeze dried foods but still include some crickets, hand-feed both so other fish don't get them.

Once I had mine eating freeze dried it was easy to get him on flakes, I would put a little freeze foods on the surface with some flakes and once he realized it was food he was a great eater. I still bought him a cricket once in a while and would he got any both I found in the house.


----------



## Sakura8

That's good to know. For a while I was thinking of getting one but I wasn't sure about the food requirements. Thanks.


----------



## copperarabian

If they're from a really good fish store they may even already be eating flakes


----------



## Sakura8

Ooh, even better.


----------



## FishyFishy89

How do you hand feed them? Dangle the food in the air?


----------



## copperarabian

FishyFishy89 said:


> How do you hand feed them? Dangle the food in the air?


I dip it in the water a little, they have a blind spot straight foreword so it's good to hold the food off to a angle. Sometimes I would wiggle the food on the surface to get them interested but once they know your fingers mean food they are super eager, they'll even bite your hand once when you don't have food lol

They're incredibly fast when they lunge for food, the only hard part is holding the food loose enough that they can snatch it out of your hand without missing.


----------



## FishyFishy89

copperarabian said:


> I dip it in the water a little, they have a blind spot straight foreword so it's good to hold the food off to a angle. Sometimes I would wiggle the food on the surface to get them interested but once they know your fingers mean food they are super eager, they'll even bite your hand once when you don't have food lol
> 
> They're incredibly fast when they lunge for food, the only hard part is holding the food loose enough that they can snatch it out of your hand without missing.


lol
reminds me when we went to the keys/fed the Tarpons


----------



## copperarabian

Wow! I bet that was scary the first couple times lol

Here's a video that shows how quick the African butterfly is taken by someone on youtube. When mine saw me feeding my fish in mu 16/17g he would sometimes take one big jump across the tank lol


----------



## FishyFishy89

copperarabian said:


> Wow! I bet that was scary the first couple times lol
> 
> Here's a video that shows how quick the African butterfly is taken by someone on youtube. When mine saw me feeding my fish in mu 16/17g he would sometimes take one big jump across the tank lol


I'm the picture taker, so hubby fed the fishys. He said they'd glup his whole hand. Said it felt like sandpaper wrapping around his hand.

That's a neat video. I was thinking they'd be a pretty big fish. Do they get big?


----------



## thekoimaiden

Holy smokes! :shock: Look at the mouths on those tarpon! And I thought my koi and goldfish were ravenous when going after food. :lol:


----------



## FishyFishy89

thekoimaiden said:


> Holy smokes! :shock: Look at the mouths on those tarpon! And I thought my koi and goldfish were ravenous when going after food. :lol:


Thats what I thought too.
I've fed some piggy/large koi/goldies. But nothing compares to those tarpon. Mouths as big as my dog's head O.O


----------



## copperarabian

FishyFishy89 said:


> I'm the picture taker, so hubby fed the fishys. He said they'd glup his whole hand. Said it felt like sandpaper wrapping around his hand.
> 
> That's a neat video. I was thinking they'd be a pretty big fish. Do they get big?


They can get about 4", so not too big. A really cool thing about them is that they're a living fossil


----------



## FishyFishy89

copperarabian said:


> They can get about 4", so not too big. A really cool thing about them is that they're a living fossil


They must be worth a pretty penny


----------



## copperarabian

FishyFishy89 said:


> They must be worth a pretty penny


like $14, not too much but not a inexpensive fish like a neon


----------



## FishyFishy89

copperarabian said:


> like $14, not too much but not a inexpensive fish like a neon


thats for sure!


----------



## Tikibirds

The only other aquatic critters I have are snails


----------



## Sakura8

But they're unusual snails because they're living, moving moss ball snails!


----------



## Tikibirds

Mossball on the move









I want to add something else to the 20G but no idea what. It has 4 females, 2 adult trapdoors, 2 babies and 1 mystery snail.


----------



## Sakura8

Geeze, that thing is enormous. :shock:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Tikibirds said:


> Mossball on the move
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to add something else to the 20G but no idea what. It has 4 females, 2 adult trapdoors, 2 babies and 1 mystery snail.


Omg it looks so cute and fuzzy!


----------



## Sakura8

This is the first time my dojos have had sand. I think they are liking it. It must be like an underwater beach where they can burrow in and bask.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Sakura8 said:


> This is the first time my dojos have had sand. I think they are liking it. It must be like an underwater beach where they can burrow in and bask.
> View attachment 58828


i thought you found the remains of another fish xD


----------



## Sakura8

He looks like it, doesn't he? It was a little alarming the first time I saw him like that. When I put my hand in the water to make sure he was still alive, he sank back in even further until only his eyeballs showed.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Squeee!!! Your dojo is adorable, Sakura! I never gave mine sand, but now I wish I had.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

My MYSTERY SNAIL , i know this isn't a fish, just thought i would share 

LOVE all your pics! So cute! And @CopperArabian, your photography is AMAZING!


----------



## Sakura8

Considering that earlier this week, I found just the head of one of my late honey gouramis stuck to my filter, my dojo gave me quite a scare when I saw him like that. :shock:

Cute snail!


----------



## copperarabian

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> My MYSTERY SNAIL , i know this isn't a fish, just thought i would share
> 
> LOVE all your pics! So cute! And @CopperArabian, your photography is AMAZING!


I love mystery snails, they are so cool. and thank you so much


----------



## Sakura8

A video of my dojos eating. Complete with dorky-voiced commentary.

Dojos Eating video by SakuraNeko8 - Photobucket


----------



## FishyFishy89

Sakura8 said:


> A video of my dojos eating. Complete with dorky-voiced commentary.
> 
> Dojos Eating video by SakuraNeko8 - Photobucket


how cute
i love how when you zoomed in he stopped eating xD
It's like they thought, "oh no...here comes the crazy camera lady"


----------



## thekoimaiden

Sakura8 said:


> A video of my dojos eating. Complete with dorky-voiced commentary.
> 
> Dojos Eating video by SakuraNeko8 - Photobucket


Awww. It makes me miss mine. I love the WCMM. I'd like to have some one day. Once I pulled the dojos out of the goldfish tank I wanted to combine them with a school of WCMM, but then I learned that dojos need a much larger tank than I have. So now I'm thinking about putting them in riverine tank with panda loaches one day.


----------



## Sakura8

I need more WCMM. I had 6 but the others died. I never did figure out why. Just the next day, gone. I think the WCMM are even prettier than neons. I really love mine. Even though I've never seen them eat. Ever.


----------



## mattoboy

@Sakura8 I love my WCMM's! Mine are crazy eaters, the flakes just disappear.


----------



## Sakura8

mattoboy, I'm so glad yours eat! Even when I had a proper school of 6, they never came up to eat. They just swam around no matter what I tried. I can only guess that my 2 remaining WCMM survive eating the wafers I put in for the dojos.


----------



## Sakura8

Izzy, it's a lousy pic but maybe you can tell what kind of loach this is? It was sold to me as a peppered dojo loach but I don't think it's a dojo. It isn't getting any longer and it doesn't act like a dojo at all. It's really skittery and hides a lot. Sorry, it's washed out because it's on pale sand.







When it was on black gravel, it looked closer to this:








This website says it's a peppered loach, cobitis taenia.


----------



## thekoimaiden

It's certainly not a dojo loach. You're right about that. He's a real cutie, tho. As for the actual species, I can't really be sure, and we may never know with certainty. I had a "contaminate" loach species in with my kuhli loaches and was stuck between two species until the day he died. 

Does he look like any of the loaches from these pages? Nemacheiline type loaches or Elongate Nemacheilline

This was another possibility that I found: _Lepidocephalichthys guntea_


----------



## Sakura8

He looks most like the L. guntea. I have so many fish that I never see eat. My WCMM and this guy. Maybe I should change his name to Mystery.


----------



## copperarabian

Here's my crazy snail, I once tried to get another snail the same size and he mated with it so much the snail died D: It's been a while and I just realized he's doubled in size since I've had him, anyway I decided to get 2 more mystery snails, a blue and black. The blue mystery snail immediately goes off exploring and the black sits still.
I was surprised by how my gold mystery snail acted, before the new snails had touched the bottom his antenna where out(which he never does since he fish used to bite them) and he goes straight across the tank and immediatly starts mating with the black mystery snail within a minute of it being in the tank. The poor thing hadn't even moved yet.


----------



## FishyFishy89

horny snail
shame on him!
Oh hi! Here lemme introduce you to...


----------



## Sakura8

Wow, Copper, that's one er, promiscuous snail!


----------



## Sakura8

New fish!
First up, koi swordtails. Okay, technically I think these are called calico or tricolor swordtails but they look more like koi to me. 














Bad pics of my congo tetras. They're all washed out because of the whiteish background.














1 male, 2 female swordtails. I reckon I have half and half with the congos (these two make a total of 4). 

Now go my pretties, go and make lots of swordtail babies that I won't know what to do with!


----------



## Pitluvs

We've got a few new fishes here as well  This was the night they came home. Pink Convicts as well as some regular Convicts


----------



## Sakura8

Oh yes, someday I do want to keep convicts. I love the pink ones! They're so . . . pink!


----------



## Tikibirds

> Geeze, that thing is enormous


LOL, yeah, the adult snails are 3 or so inches across.hey are so fun to watch when they eat


----------



## Fabian

> Oh yes, someday I do want to keep convicts. I love the pink ones! They're so . . . pink!


If you want to keep convicts,you need a large tank.They are very territorial.


----------



## Relic

Some of my non Betta fish.
Clown Pleco









Charlie the Gold fish









Peppered Corys

















Tiger Barbs

















Upside down Catfish


----------



## Catfish Billy

Nice fish! Love charlie, what type of goldfish is he!?


----------



## Olympia

Farlow the farlowella:


----------



## Mo

Sakura. I can't help but laugh at that video that you posted earlier..


----------



## FishyFishy89

WHOA! What in the world is that?!


----------



## Olympia

The farlowella?
It's a type of pleco, believe it or not. 
Stays 6 inches long, eats only algae it's whole life. They can be rare but my petsmart sells them.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Olympia said:


> The farlowella?
> It's a type of pleco, believe it or not.
> Stays 6 inches long, eats only algae it's whole life. They can be rare but my petsmart sells them.


He appears to have two "legs" or tails and is standing in an odd position


----------



## Olympia

Yea, he's kind of weird. He hops around sometimes too. I think the second tail is the reflection on the glass? :lol:


----------



## FishyFishy89

Olympia said:


> Yea, he's kind of weird. He hops around sometimes too. I think the second tail is the reflection on the glass? :lol:


Oh I see it now!!
haha xD


----------



## Sakura8

Relic, I love your clown pleco. I've always wanted one, they're very attractive fish.

Mo, ahaha, thanks. 

Olympia, you could always name him Twiggy.


----------



## Relic

Sakura8 said:


> Relic, I love your clown pleco. I've always wanted one, they're very attractive fish.


Thank you! It took me awhile to find one. It was between the Bristle nose and the Clown...the Clown won. I wanted a pleco that looked good and didn't get huge.


----------



## Relic

Catfish Billy said:


> Nice fish! Love charlie, what type of goldfish is he!?


Thanks! He is a Oranda.


----------



## copperarabian

I finally gave in and bought another African butterfly fish. This guy was the smallest at the store but he was the only one who had that amazing gold metallic that mine had. For now he's staying in my 10g divided tank with Gabriel until I have him off crickets and eating flakes and freeze dried foods. Plus I still need to make my 48g safe for him.

Right now he's super underweight, he also hasn't eaten yet but hopefully he will soon. Poor guy came from pet club where they tend to starve to death because they aren't fed live foods combined with the stress of living in a rough/strong current caused by the filter.


----------



## copperarabian

Here you can see him hiding at the surface on the left above the fake plant.

My 10g is so pathetic right now, the live plants I bought a couple weeks ago all died D: When I get more crickets I'll get them some fake plants.









I also took a pic of my gold mystery snail


----------



## Sakura8

Yay! I'm glad you got another ABF. This little guy has the absolute best chance of making it now that he's with you.


----------



## Relic

Julii Cory cats. {Glock and Sig}


----------



## FishyFishy89

AWH!!! Adorable corys!!!


----------



## Relic

FishyFishy89 said:


> AWH!!! Adorable corys!!!


Thanks! I really love Cory cats! They are a lot like Bettas, in that they have awesome personalities.


----------



## copperarabian

Cory cats are such funky fish XD I love how twitchy they are lol

My African butterfly has colored up a lot, the gold hasn't come back yet but his/her dark coloration has.









*
Before*


----------



## Relic

African Butterfly fish are awesome! I've always wanted one but have yet to pull the trigger.


----------



## Sakura8

Copper, he has such an appealing little face.

Relic, cute cories! I wish I saw mine more often. They hide. Little buggers.


----------



## copperarabian

Relic said:


> African Butterfly fish are awesome! I've always wanted one but have yet to pull the trigger.


I love them, only hard part is getting them off live food.


----------



## Sakura8

I can imagine. I tend to shy away from anything requiring live foods. For one thing, my mom would have a fit if I tried to culture live worms in the house.


----------



## thekoimaiden

I'm already storing my goldfish food and ferts in the fridge. I don't think my mom would mind too much if I threw some live food in there! ;-)

Also, how can you guys snap such good pictures of your fish? My loaches were being super adorable yesterday, and I just could not get a good picture.


----------



## Olympia

Well, the farlowella doesn't move.
But photographing fish is like, take 5000 photos, find one you like. xD


----------



## Sakura8

Thank goodness for instant delete features.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Ya I can see how that helps. The loaches stay still for like 5 second and then dart off again. I think it's a problem with my lighting. Great for plants, not so great for photographs.


----------



## Sakura8

My five guppy girls.

Momma:








And her three daughters:
























And their aunt:









And one of their brothers:








His tail has grown quite a bit since this pic. He and his brother, who was a very flashy orange like a tropical sunset guppy, picked on each other relentlessly in the 20gal and since I had nowhere else to put one of them, the other brother was given to a pet store.


----------



## copperarabian

Your guppies are so adorable! I've never had that much luck with guppies, the red eyes in my aquarium can be a little nippy(they have little piranha faces XD).

I got my African butterfly to eat two small crickets today  still afraid of my hand but that's understandably.


----------



## Sakura8

That was the first guppy spawn I successfully raised to adulthood so it was great fun watching to see how they turned out. Since then, black guppy momma dropped a spawn of about 30 but they went to a pet store. Can't keep that many! 

Hurray for the ABF eating!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I gave up trying to get individual photos of these fish. However this tank includes spotted blue-eyes, delicate blue-eyes, skull creek rainbowfish, a lone connieae female and some microrasbora kubotai.


----------



## Catfish Billy

@LittleBettaFish What an amazing tank! Love your selection of fish! You don't mind me asking, what size tank is that?


----------



## Sakura8

Oh, your fish are so beautiful, LBF!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Thanks. The microrasbora aren't supposed to be in there since it was a native type set-up but they didn't like the other tank they were in and now I'm never going to be able to catch the little suckers haha

It's a 46x46x46cm cube, so around 25 gallons.


----------



## Sakura8

It must be quite an amazing show tank. So jealous!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Haha it's just sand, gravel, rocks I got from my grandparents' farm, tea tree branches, hydrilla and native duckweed. I'm thinking of growing some reeds in shower caddies out the top to make it look a bit more like a river bank.


----------



## Sakura8

That sounds lovely! Do post more pics if you do that!


----------



## Alcemistnv

I just went through all 12 pages of this thread to admire all the awesome pictures (had to skip the snails though. Snails don't sit very well with me) and I think I want to get into fish keeping again.

I have a mild phobia of dead fish, to the point where I get extremely scared and nervous/anxious if there is a dead fish in my vision. hence, why I used to completely avoid the fish tanks in stores (and sometimes I still do). 

I used to have a 10 gallon (when I was very young) with angel fish, guppies, neons, goldfish, and catfish (not at one point though). All the fish either died from ich or from the filter. So Buddha is actually my first fish in about 11 years. And looking at all these healthy and adorable fish makes me want to buy lots more in the future 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Sakura8

We're so happy we could inspire you.


----------



## copperarabian

My scissor tails yet again XD This photo showed there color so perfectly 










red eye tetra









and a little extra pic, my anubias is going to bloom


----------



## Olympia

Ohhh I got some marble hatchet fish. I'll try and get some shots of them tonight!


----------



## copperarabian

Cool I can't wait to see them  hatchet fish are amazing!


----------



## Olympia

Okay, here we go!
First off, a quick shot of my buffalo head cichlids, _Steatocranus casuarius. _They're still only half an inch, and will look _very _different once full grown. Very lovable little fish! Warming up to me already. 










Next, marble hatchets. Pretty cool little guys. I love the regular kinds, and these guys just add that extra "oomph" to the package with the pattern!












While you're here, Copper.. Curious if you have some pointers, this is what happens when I use flash in my planted tank (darkness):


----------



## Sakura8

Haha, at that size, those fry could be mistaken for anything, not just buffaloheads. 

Copper, your pics really bring out the subtle colors in the scissortails.


----------



## Olympia

Sakura8 said:


> Haha, at that size, those fry could be mistaken for anything, not just buffaloheads.
> 
> Copper, your pics really bring out the subtle colors in the scissortails.


-baby cichlids turn into some 12" long monster cichild-
Don't scare me like that. :shock:


----------



## Sakura8

Yes, Olympia, what you have there are some of the hard-to-get-rid-of Oscar fry. The guy was so desperate to get rid of them, he told you they were buffaloheads. :lol: 

Actually, that would be pretty scary if I turned out to be right. :shock:

Pretty marble hatchetfish!


----------



## Olympia

Well, they ACT like buffalo heads. Bottom dwellers. ;-)
Seriously though that'd be the most horrible thing ever. 5 oscars in the 90 gallon, better than some people but still, not good.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Olympia, at that size, they could even be bluegill! :lol: Here's to hoping you got what you ordered! 

Great shots, copper and Olympia! My anubias flowered once a few years ago. It freaked me out a bit because I had no clue what I was looking at.


----------



## Sakura8

I heard anubias flower a lot if they're kept close to the surface where they can grow partially emersed. I was always going to try it but I never did so consequently, I've never been able to witness an anubias flowering. 

Haha, Izzy.


----------



## copperarabian

Sakura8 said:


> Copper, your pics really bring out the subtle colors in the scissortails.


Thanks  That's why I couldn't help but post them again. I wish I had more room for a whole school but they are so big, about 4-5". They seem happy though and often swim back and forth together and are very healthy. 



> heard anubias flower a lot if they're kept close to the surface where they can grow partially emersed. I was always going to try it but I never did so consequently, I've never been able to witness an anubias flowering.


mine is nearly a foot from the surface lol I've seen about a equal amount of photos of flowers below and above the surface. I wonder why they bloom, I've had mine for about 8 months.


----------



## Sakura8

*glares at inactive anubias* I think I just have really bad luck with plants. But at least I can keep the fish alive.


----------



## Olympia

My anubias is growing like a weed. It's sprouting leaves constantly, right near the surface. Never had a bloom either.


----------



## Sakura8

Why do so many fish need "well-planted" tanks?!? That pretty much rules out over half of the fish in my fish profile book, which talks about over 500 species! 

When I had my anubias in my guppy fry tank, the pond snails laid eggs on it every day.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Sakura8 said:


> Why do so many fish need "well-planted" tanks?!? That pretty much rules out over half of the fish in my fish profile book, which talks about over 500 species!


For the most part it means the fish need a lot of cover. Most people chose to do this with live plants because of the added benefits, but a similar effect can be achieved with nice-looking fake plants. Check out this article from PFK: How to set up an aquarium with plastic plants | Features | Practical Fishkeeping

Anubias are actually my favorite aquarium plant because I love how they look growing from driftwood. I've had an anubias in every single tank I've ever had. They gave me the confidence to try other plants because I could keep them alive.


----------



## Sakura8

Okay, that site has now been bookmarked and will be visited often. Thanks Izzy! I just really wish I could keep plants alive and algae-free because their nitrate busting is a godsend.

I'm pretty sure I killed the first anubias I had. Or maybe that was the Java Fern. I know I killed that.


----------



## FishyFishy89

My new-ish Wisteria seems to be doing great.
And Mr. Clean also appears to be eating the plant pieces that fall off and die.


----------



## Sakura8

I love his name! Mr. Clean.


----------



## thekoimaiden

I saw that a few months ago. Glad I can help you! I love the nitrate-busting abilities of plants, too. It frustrates me so that my goldfish like to nibble on them from time to time.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Here's some shots of my killifish. It is hard to take any without my group of ravenous clowns getting into the photo. The paler australe gold female is a recent addition. Hopefully with time and TLC she will go a nice gold like my older one. Their male was in the moss trying to lure them in so no photos of him haha. 









This is my unidentified (possibly cross between two gardneri species) juvenile killifish. He is in with my rainbowfish and blue-eyes and I can't catch him to get him out of there.


----------



## Sakura8

I absolutely adore your killis, LBF. They are so beautiful!


----------



## copperarabian

My paradise fish made a bubble nest upon being moved into my divided 10g. When I impulse bought him from petco the one time they had them I never expected to like him as much as I do today, he's acts like a hyperactive betta full of energy. He even jumps out of the water to bite my finger like some bettas do XD


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Nice. I've always wanted a paradise fish as I've seen some lovely photos of them online. They do remind me very much of bettas in behaviour. 

Took this shot of some of my clown killies the other day. They were at the front begging for food. They are such pigs. 

*







*


----------



## copperarabian

LittleBettaFish said:


> Nice. I've always wanted a paradise fish as I've seen some lovely photos of them online. They do remind me very much of bettas in behaviour.
> 
> Took this shot of some of my clown killies the other day. They were at the front begging for food. They are such pigs.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your clown killies are so cute


----------



## Sakura8

I love their stripes. Such beautiful bold stripes on those killis.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

They were so pathetic looking when I first got them. All the females had nipped tails and were so skinny compared to my original trio. Now with lots of cover, daily feeds of live and pelleted food, they are plump and healthy. They will attack your hand if you put it in the tank and zoom over as soon as they see you. Definitely one of my friendliest killifish species.

I also see them spawning all the time, but one of my sparkling gouramis was swimming around with an egg in its mouth the other day, so I think they have been eating them.


----------



## Sakura8

I was just about to ask you how easy they were to spawn. I've been reading that most killis really prefer live foods. Has that been your experience too?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I find my killies love any kind of food haha. They are such pigs. My two australe females look like blimps. 

I feed my NLS .5mm pellets, frozen bloodworms, frozen brine shrimp, live blackworms, white worms, grindal worms and have just started feeding them my excess BBS. Everyone gets that diet and they seem to be doing well.

I don't think clown killies are that hard to spawn. It's just raising the fry because they are so tiny. However, in a well planted set-up you will probably find some fry in amongst the plants.


----------



## Sakura8

That's good to know about the foods. I was thinking of someday trying some nothobranchius korthausae. 

Aren't clown killies like really small? Like 5 cms or less? If so, I can imagine the fry are microscopic. :shock:


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yeah they are pretty small. Mine still manage to down blackworms and bloodworms though haha. Their fry aren't actually too bad size wise. I found one and it wasn't that small although it could have been older. Unfortunately, it died because I found it after I'd moved everyone out and turned the heater off.


----------



## Sakura8

I can see how it would be missed though. I have a hard enough time rounding up guppy fry who are 2 weeks old. I imagine a planted tank is a must when raising such small fry, as it provides so much infusoria.


----------



## copperarabian

My blue gourami with the pond Lilly I put in my 48g yesterday


----------



## Sakura8

Your gourami looks so stately! What kind of pond lily? I have some kind of pond lily in my pond but I'm wondering if I can't put one in the 55gal for my electric catfish. It's so bare in his tank.


----------



## copperarabian

Sakura8 said:


> Your gourami looks so stately! What kind of pond lily? I have some kind of pond lily in my pond but I'm wondering if I can't put one in the 55gal for my electric catfish. It's so bare in his tank.


I'm not sure but I'm heading over to the nursery where it was purchased this weekend for koimaiden to see what type it is.


----------



## Sakura8

And now, just for Olympia, pics of my honey gourami trio!

























I like how you can see the orange edging on the fins in the last pic.

And my swordtail fry, with parents for reference (sorry to those who already saw these pics!)


----------



## Olympia

Wow, I love the orange edging too! :-D
<3


----------



## Sakura8

They seem a little more social now that the hyper rummynoses are gone.


----------



## Olympia

Good to hear that they're feeling better. Are they full size?


----------



## djembekah

cute gourami!
and i want to steal your swordtail babies


----------



## Sakura8

I don't think so. The LFS where I got them had a few that were three times their size so I think these guys are still babies and typical of my fish, they aren't growing. :shock:

Bekah, thanks. :-3


----------



## Olympia

Maybe they'll start growing now that they've come out of their shells?


----------



## Sakura8

Maybe. Although, I kinda like them at this size.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Beautiful swordtails and honey gourami, Sakura! Those swordtails actually looks like koi. Simply beautiful. 

After seeing all of these gourami I can't wait to get my own! (Well aside from Betta.) I love those little pelvic fins! ^-^


----------



## AngesRadieux

My kribs seem to be settling in and are coming out a bit more now, so I was able to get some pictures of them.  Not the best quality, since my only camera is my cellphone, but here they are!
Here's their tank








This is my female, Lily
















And here's my male, Snape
















And these are some pics of Lily and Snape together


----------



## AngesRadieux

AngesRadieux said:


> My kribs seem to be settling in and are coming out a bit more now, so I was able to get some pictures of them.  Not the best quality, since my only camera is my cellphone, but here they are!
> Here's their tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my female, Lily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my male, Snape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are some pics of Lily and Snape together


I'm so confused! Why did all my pictures disappear? I know I put the image codes in, and I could've sworn they were showing up when I first posted...


----------



## Olympia

Weird, I still see them all.
Albino kribs!


----------



## AngesRadieux

Strange. Now they're back on my computer. Earlier when I quoted my post it showed that all the codes were gone. My computer has a mind of its own and has apparently decided to mess with my head.


----------



## Sakura8

You should have fry soon, Agnes!


----------



## AngesRadieux

I hope so! Snape's really colored up nice. It's hard to see in the pictures, but his fins have this lovely lavender-ish tint. I've read that in kribs albinism is actually co-dominant so you can have heterozygous albinos as well as pure albinos. I'm positive Snape's heterozygous and I suspect Lily is as well, so I'm really interested to see if they'd produce mixed fry or all albino.

They've dug a cave under one of the rocks and every time I see them going over to it I'm hopeful, but nothing yet. Though, I'm pretty sure I see her breeding tube? I've seen some people say it only shows briefly when the female's actually laying the eggs, but I can't imagine what else I could be seeing. It's not part of a fin or anything. But the more I watch them the more I absolutely adore them. xD


----------



## Sakura8

What fun! I definitely want to see pics of fry when you get them.


----------



## copperarabian

I want to see fry too  Are the kribs African cichlids? A lot of African cichlids are mouth brooders so it will be fun to watch.


----------



## Olympia

Kribs are African but they spawn in caves, not mouthbrooders. They also live in slow moving planted streams as opposed to those big Rift Lake cichilds.


----------



## AngesRadieux

Yeah... And the cave my female seems to favor is one that I can't see into at all. xD So really the only way I'll be able to tell if anything happens is if Lily seems to be missing for a few days and then eventually turns up with fry. xD I kind of think they're young and don't really know how to go about courtship yet. I keep seeing Lily swim over to Snape and I think she wants to try attracting him, but then she gets distracted by bits of food left on the sand and they'll just start poking around in the sand. 

But her belly is definitely redder and larger than it was when I brought her home, so hopefully soon they'll figure it out. If they do, you can be sure there'll be tons of pic spams from me with the fry. The only fry I've ever dealt with was guppy fry, so I'm definitely excited to see a spawn with a species that cares for their fry instead of just trying to nom on them.


----------



## Sakura8

Same here, I've only dealt with livebearer fry too. Can't wait to branch out into something else.

Copper, you've had cichlid fry though, because that's how you got Malina, right?


----------



## kfryman

I need to post some of my fish, rummynose and an endler from Sakura. The endler is a bit harder to get a picture of because right now he is alone, I am working on getting him females or males, but the petstore that has them is out of stock. They have my number though, so when they get more they will call and I can get some.


----------



## Sakura8

:lol: I should have sent both guppies 'cause now I have nowhere to put my remaining guppy boy.


----------



## copperarabian

Sakura8 said:


> Same here, I've only dealt with livebearer fry too. Can't wait to branch out into something else.
> 
> Copper, you've had cichlid fry though, because that's how you got Malina, right?


Yup, With Malina and her siblings I had to remove the eggs because of my pleco and keep them in net breeders. When the parents raise the babies they will fan the eggs with their fins to keep fungus from growing on them(and eat any that develop fungus). You can feed the babies micro worms and starter foods but the parents sometimes chew food up and spit it out for the fry to eat. Cichlids are the absolute best parents


----------



## Sakura8

What happened to Malina's siblings?


----------



## copperarabian

Sakura8 said:


> What happened to Malina's siblings?


I was pretty young and had no idea what I was doing so not too many survived. I gave some away and kept two. Malina's brother who had gold eyes died at around 4", I didn't know a lot about fish and didn't do nearly enough water changes unfortunately. I've learned so much from this forum, When I joined I was keeping my king betta with Malina and only used distilled water D:

I miss having cichlids, maybe one day when I can afford a bigger tank I'll have them again  I'd love to do a huge amazon biotype tank 
I'd like a tank similar to this where it looks like roots 









or if I become filthy rich lol










I finally got a decent photo of my Paradise fish flaring his gill covers, second photo he's flaring his pretty fins.


----------



## Sakura8

Haha, we've all come a long way since we joined, haven't we?  

Castiel looks awesome flaring! He looks almost like a firemouth with an eye on his gill cover.


----------



## copperarabian

We sure have lol

And wow, he does have a lot of similarities to a fire mouth XD I can call him my mini cichlid because he sure acts like one until he meets someone tougher, then he's sad and pathetic as he hides in the corner ;-;


----------



## thekoimaiden

Copper, I'd love to do a huge amazon tank like the first one you pictured. Stuff it with discus and huge schools of tetra. That's my goal for when I'm in my 40's and have a stable income and house. I'd hate to have to move a tank like that!


----------



## Olympia

thekoimaiden said:


> Copper, I'd love to do a huge amazon tank like the first one you pictured. Stuff it with discus and huge schools of tetra. That's my goal for when I'm in my 40's and have a stable income and house. I'd hate to have to move a tank like that!


I don't even want to think about moving my tank. :-(


----------



## thekoimaiden

Olympia said:


> I don't even want to think about moving my tank. :-(


 I can imagine how you feel. I don't want to think about moving my 55 gal. Until I get a house I know I'm going to be in for at least 10 years, I'll not be getting any tanks larger than 55 gal.


----------



## Sakura8

Thanks for reminding me I've got a 55gal I have to move come next year.


----------



## homegrown terror

Sakura8 said:


> Thanks for reminding me I've got a 55gal I have to move come next year.


our friends are moving to arizona next year and are bequeathing us their 40 gallon guppy tank rather than move it so far. i'm both excited and daunted by this development


----------



## Olympia

What about your 300g pond Sakura? :lol:

I've got a 90 gallon to move in 4 years. -__- NOT leaving my babies- NOPE!


----------



## Sakura8

Moving the 300gal pond . . . it's like a 6 foot long horse trough. We had to borrow the neighbor's pickup truck to bring it home.


----------



## thekoimaiden

homegrown terror said:


> our friends are moving to arizona next year and are bequeathing us their 40 gallon guppy tank rather than move it so far. i'm both excited and daunted by this development


I don't blame your friend for not wanting to move it. I just hope that I don't have to move that far with my tanks. A 40 gal is an awesome tank. Will you take the fish, too?

My pond isn't mobile. Kinda glad about that... I don't want to move anything that can hold close to 4000 gal. Time to rent a moving truck! (And just for the fishes!)


----------



## copperarabian

Moving my 48g isn't too bad, I drain the tank and put the fish in either buckets or bags. I haven't moved to another house but I think it's be ok.

@thekoimaiden
When I move out I either want to buy another little pond or take the pond in the backyard lol although the backyard pond is always covered in black widows when it's pulled out of the frame D:

My African butterfly fish finally started eating flakes today  I still buy him some live, but maybe once a week instead of everyday XD


----------



## homegrown terror

thekoimaiden said:


> I don't blame your friend for not wanting to move it. I just hope that I don't have to move that far with my tanks. A 40 gal is an awesome tank. Will you take the fish, too?
> 
> My pond isn't mobile. Kinda glad about that... I don't want to move anything that can hold close to 4000 gal. Time to rent a moving truck! (And just for the fishes!)


yeah, there's twenty or so guppies in there, and two angelfish. every time we go to their house i'm in awe of their tank...don't think i've ever seen two gupps that looked alike. never thought to ask how often they get eggs or fry, and what they do with them, but with the way guppies breed i'm probably gonna have to line up a few regular buyers once we've got that tank!


----------



## Sakura8

Don't worry, homegrown. Angels will pick off most excess guppies. They tend to hunt anything they can fit in their mouths.


----------



## Sakura8

A true Siamese Algae Eater, hard at work:








The SAEs and the Dwarf Chain loaches (sidthimunki botia) right after I brought them home:


----------



## kfryman

My rummies and endler!

I love these rummies! It is so awesome to have a schooling fish that actually schools 10 in the 15 gallon is awesome.















This little guy was timid at first and was always getting chased by Rarity and Belle, now he swims with them (He needs more endlers which I'm working on) though he is afraid of my hands so getting pictures is hard.


----------



## Sakura8

They look so happy in your tank! I'm really glad you could take them and I'm super glad you could give the endler a home. He looks a lot happier in your tank than he was in mine. In mine he was always harassing my regular guppy male.


----------



## kfryman

He is way more active in the tank, he use to just sit in the filter current and swim in place towards the back, now he is all over. I can't wait to see him with a female or two! He should then feel more safe.


----------



## Sakura8

If you hadn't taken him, I was going to have to sacrifice him to my electric catfish.


----------



## Olympia

Sakura we all know that's a lie.  You can't even sacrifice poor Guppy Boy.


----------



## kfryman

Lol Olympia! If I knew you had an endler that was free I would have begged you for him lol. I have always wanted some endlers.


----------



## Sakura8

Olympia . . . *hangs head* Dang, she knows me too well.

Haha, I guess I should have told you right up front I had him instead of sneaking him into the container like that, Kfry. :lol:


----------



## Olympia

You should send the guppy to Bekah! :-D
Sakura's surprise fish gifts!


----------



## kfryman

Just send it in the mail without here knowing. *Opens the package to see what Sakura sent her*... "Dang it Sakura!"


----------



## Sakura8

I could sneak Guppy Boy in with the cories . . . No! You guys are a bad influence! :lol:


----------



## Olympia

Bekah would love him. She loves everything! :-D


----------



## Sakura8

I did finally find a place for him in the 20gal, now that I put all the swordtails back in the 29gal. So technically, I can keep Guppy Boy. Maybe I'll surprise her with some swordtail fry sometime in the future. :shock:


----------



## kfryman

Sakura8 said:


> I did finally find a place for him in the 20gal, now that I put all the swordtails back in the 29gal. So technically, I can keep Guppy Boy. Maybe I'll surprise her with some swordtail fry sometime in the future. :shock:


Maybe you should sneak me some when I get the 16 gallon setup lol.


----------



## Sakura8

Haha, oh you bet.  It might take several months to get them going. I know there are at least 3 fry still in the 20gal, hiding in the plants. One is quite large but isn't tricolored. She spends a lot of time out in the open but the smaller ones stay in the wisteria. And I dunno, the father may end up being a double swordtail. His tail isn't quite normal. Not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Took these photos of my killifish australe male in one of the rare occasions he was out of the moss. I forgot to clean the glass on the back side of the tank which explains the big smear.


----------



## MollyJean

Beautiful pictures! I just love killifish.


----------



## copperarabian

At work we almost always have gold wonder killifish









But sometimes in the shipments these come in on accident, it's called a striped panchax killifish. Anyone ever heard of these?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Looks similar to what is sold here by one wholesaler as Aplocheilus dayi. Nice fish, I was thinking of getting some myself once I had enough room and money.


----------



## Sakura8

LBF, your australe male is gorgeous! Too bad he hides all that glorious coloring in the moss.  

There are a few striped panchax killis. The only one I'm really familiar with is Daget's Panchax and I don't think that guy is it.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

He is out more now I took a lot of the moss away to put in another tank. He and the missus were investigating the spawning mop I had put in so hopefully they start to use that.

If they lay their eggs in the moss the sparkling gouramis come and thieve them all. 

This site contains so many different types of killifish with stackloads of info about each one. I use it when I want to make a list of all the killifish I lust after and that are not allowed to be imported into this country haha

http://www.aka.org/wak/Genera_Index.htm


----------



## Sakura8

The AKA annual convention was in Missouri this year. I read about it in a fish magazine and was immediately envious that I couldn't go.


----------



## djembekah

Olympia said:


> You should send the guppy to Bekah! :-D
> Sakura's surprise fish gifts!





kfryman said:


> Just send it in the mail without here knowing. *Opens the package to see what Sakura sent her*... "Dang it Sakura!"





Sakura8 said:


> I could sneak Guppy Boy in with the cories . . . No! You guys are a bad influence! :lol:





Olympia said:


> Bekah would love him. She loves everything! :-D





Sakura8 said:


> I did finally find a place for him in the 20gal, now that I put all the swordtails back in the 29gal. So technically, I can keep Guppy Boy. Maybe I'll surprise her with some swordtail fry sometime in the future. :shock:


:lol::lol:

now i need swordtails, Sakura! Inigo Montoya needs some friends


----------



## Sakura8

Like Wesley and Buttercup? And . . . shoot, forgot the big guy's name. Dang, gotta watch the movie again.


----------



## copperarabian

My African butterfly is less shy with the lilly pads to hide under. There he is waiting to ambush bugs who fall in the water, when I drop in flakes though he's all over eating them haha.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Beautiful little guy! He looks very concentrated on hunting for food.


----------



## djembekah

i have angels!
but terrible pics
look anyways ^-^

here's one










they pick on each other some









too glam for photos


----------



## Sakura8

Copper, your ABF is looking better and better with each pic! I'm glad he's with you, they always look so unhealthy in stores.

Bekah, love your angels! They need names!


----------



## Mo

I don't have any other fish.. Over the spawn of 1-2 months sold off 30 of my other fish and now just have 2 other fish besides bettas and they are soon going to a respected LFS that I very recently found..


----------



## Sakura8

Even your sparkling gouramis?


----------



## Mo

They are in a shipping box and will be shipped off tomorrow..


----------



## Sakura8

Makes sense, you do have an awful lot of bettas to take care of.


----------



## Mo

it's really , since bettas are my main focus its really a lot easier to just have them and not having multiple other fish keeping me sidetracked and off task


----------



## Sakura8

Yeah, makes total sense.


----------



## djembekah

its hard to name theeeem!!!


----------



## Mo

Yeah. Thanks for understanding Sakura. The all fish forum I'm on would go nuts,


----------



## Sakura8

That's too bad. They're your fish and if you want to rehome them, that's your perogative. Better to rehome them than not be happy with them.

Bekah, call one Boo. And the other one . . . Boo.


----------



## Mo

I wasn't enjoying them as much as I used to, instead of watching the bright little neons swimming, the kuhlis sifting through the sand and the sparklers showing off they just kinda got in the way of daily maintence.. Now I converted there tank into a growout tank and have about 50 fry in there


----------



## Sakura8

That's great and I bet the fry are thriving in there.


----------



## Mo

Yep. They really love it. It's awesome watching baby Purple salamanders and Red Butterflies swimming around, just so bright and colorful


----------



## Olympia

I got some coming.
Tried to get some photos of the cichild babies but I don't know if they came out. You won't be able to call them baby oscars anymore Sakura, they are for sure buffalo heads. Though I doubt you can see the koks on them in the photos. I forget the technical term for koks. Also really hope I'm saying the not-technical term properly. :shock:

I _do _know that photos of Atilla came out. She's such a photo hog. I really love that frog.

Funny, Mo, I'm getting incredibly bored of bettas. xD


----------



## djembekah

i love my bettas, but I'm getting bored with them too. I'm not sure I'll replace my sorority when it goes, but i'll love them for now. I think i'll always keep a boy around, at least, but I'm getting pretty interested in other fish, like my angels...Idek what i'm saying lol. I just like fishies ^-^


----------



## Mo

I don't think I'll ever get bored of bettas. The only other fish I'm interested in keeping are killifish. I currently have around 20 or so eggs being shipped to me


----------



## Olympia

I hear you Bekah, there's more awesome things out there. :-D
Like.. GOLDFISH. xD


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Good luck with the hatching. Are they annuals or non-annuals? My first attempt at hatching killifish eggs was a bit disastrous. A fungus got into them and then my three successful hatched fry ended up as bellysliders.

If you are doing non-annuals, I found lots of aeration (I used an air stone at the bottom of my hatching container), daily water changes of the egg water and a couple of drops of multi-cure (it has like malachite green as an ingredient) really stopped fungus dead in its tracks. I had an almost 100% hatch rate of the eggs I harvested except I got an ammonia spike in my fry tank and they all died.

Successful fry grower-outer I am not haha


----------



## thekoimaiden

If you're a serious betta breeder, Mo, I completely understand wanting to focus on bettas. Why would someone not understand that? I know a goldfish breeder who has nothing but tons of goldfish... some of which are rare breeds imported from Japan. It just makes sense. But then again, common sense isn't. 

I've got too short of an attention span to focus on one fish. Plus I like too many fish to have just a few tanks. 

I know I've shared these shots with my friends over on the TFK side, but I thought I'd share them with you guys, too. I finally got pictures of my loaches!!









This is how I usually see them. Attractive, no? If you can even see the little thing. It's just his tail sticking out. 









And then I finally got this shot!! ^-^ And then adjusted a few things to make it better.

While I was drudging through my volumes of photography, I found some neat shots of fish from when I worked for the US Forestry Service.









Creek chub underwater. Really common little guys. You can also go fly fishing for them. 









Redfin darter. We caught him with a backpack electro-shocker. They're hardy enough to keep in aquariums. 









Pumpkinseed sunfish. Beautiful little things.

These are some fish shots from my recent trip to South Carolina. The island we were on had a small nature center. In it they have a salt marsh tank with critters taken from the marshes around the island. Neat little fish in there. 









Oyster toadfish. 









Mummichog. They are a type of killifish native to the eastern coast of the US. 









Some crab. I'm calling him "king crab" because he looks more adorned than this next guy. 










Regular crab


----------



## Olympia

I want oyster toadfish and those crabs.
Yea, I just want to keep ALL the fish. xD


----------



## Mo

Yeah, they are annuals I think. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

If they are annuals they will have a different hatching method. I personally haven't hatched annuals before, but if you ever do get any non-annuals, the method I outlined above should see you through. 

Killifish are fun. I am getting some eggs sent after a bacterial infection wiped out nearly all my pairs.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Olympia said:


> I want oyster toadfish and those crabs.
> Yea, I just want to keep ALL the fish. xD


Haha! They seemed to have pretty poor security. I'm sure you could sneak off with a 200 gal tank in the night! :rofl:


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

I dunno if I posted these already, but here are some comet goldfish in my pond. This year marks the second pair of surviving fry reaching maturity.


----------



## Olympia

No pics tonight yo can't find camera cord..


----------



## djembekah

lovely goldfish, crabby!


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

Thanks! :mrgreen:

They are about their full mature size now, well most of them are. There are a few that are a little smaller. I think the biggest are 8 or so inches long and the smallest are 4 or 5 inches long.


----------



## djembekah

oh i thought for some reason like 12in-14/15in was full size for a comet. i don't know much about goldfish though :lol:


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

I wasn't counting their tail fins.


----------



## djembekah

OH okay  i see. they're lovely for sure. i want goldfish someday...


----------



## Sakura8

Pumpkinseeds can get up to 18 inches. I want one. :shock:

Olympia, technical term for kok is nuchal hump.


----------



## Olympia

I knew it was some sort of hump. xD Didn't wanna sound dumb so I just said kok. Because that's easy to remember.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Sakura8 said:


> Pumpkinseeds can get up to 18 inches. I want one. :shock:


They are beautiful! My favorite of the sunfishes. Almost all of the sunfishes get that big, and some even bigger. There are some dwarves, tho. Great candidate if you want something different in the pond, tho!


----------



## Olympia

Izzy I'm sure you could have those in your pond. O_O Doesn't it tempt you?


----------



## thekoimaiden

I'd be worried about the aggression. Sunfish, like cichlids, can get aggressive. Plus. Pumpkinseeds live in my backyard (well that is also where my pond is, but they live in the river behind my house). If I want them, I just go fishing! They are a game fish in my area.


----------



## Sakura8

I want to start a native species tank someday soon. Nothing around here but the sturgeon. Well, probably some small minnows and I think trout. And salmon 'cause there's a hatchery or two.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Sakura8 said:


> I want to start a native species tank someday soon. Nothing around here but the sturgeon. Well, probably some small minnows and I think trout. And salmon 'cause there's a hatchery or two.


 Nothing around here but sunfish. Wanna trade? 

Native tanks are a lot of fun. Sunfish need a pretty big one, tho. I'd probably go with some of smaller minnows and dace as well as a few darters. Trout are beautiful, but they require a highly specialized setup.


----------



## Sakura8

The darters are gorgeous. I've heard though that natives, especially pygmy sunfish from Florida, tend to eat or at least thrive only on livefoods. 

I'm actually trying to figure out why I'd want to keep a trout when I could keep a pretty sunfish instead.


----------



## djembekah

lol. my grandparents put trout in their pond! i went with them when they picked up about 500 fingerlings. i think they should get sunfish instead lol. they think they might have some in there actually...idk. havent seen anyfish in there except when we released the trout fry


----------



## Sakura8

Your grandparents have a HUGE natural pond though, right? Lucky them.


----------



## copperarabian

That's awesome they have a pond that big D: Did they get rainbow trout?


Here's two of my guppies

This guy is from a store that imports their guppies from Japan D: Super pretty guppies with a average tail size(I think the huge tails are too funky lol). He's been alone for a while so this week I bought 3 guppy buddies for him and they swim around being bros. I also have a few in a breeder that I adopted from work who I had hoped would be males but they're all girls XD Still too tiny to go in the aquarium.










I love this boys color, he's from petsmart


----------



## Sakura8

Your guppies are gorgeous! I was looking on aquabid at some of those imported gups. Wow.


----------



## copperarabian

Sakura8 said:


> Your guppies are gorgeous! I was looking on aquabid at some of those imported gups. Wow.


Some aquabid guppys are crazy looking but also cool. At dolphin pet village they often have huge tailed guppies but they cost between $6-$10 and I can bring myself to spend more then a dollar or two on a guppy.


----------



## Sakura8

Only if I was planning on breeding them for show. Otherwise, that's a lot of money. Dang, I'm about to send you my guppy. He harasses everyone because he's all alone and I don't want to get any more.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Bekah, your grandparents must live in a rather cool area. Around here trout stocked in ponds don't last the summer. It gets too hot for them. They stock rainbows in the streams, tho. Well some of them. 

Sakura, a lot of the darters and pygmy sunfish do need live. But there are some hardy and pretty darters. The one I pictured is one of them. Unfortunately they aren't found this far north. But there are a lot of pretty minnows, and those are easy. 

Beautiful guppies, copper! I like livebearers, but I've never been a fan of guppies. Most of them seem too gaudy especially with huge tails, but yours are beautiful. I'd like to have a tank of endlers one day. Preferably N class.


----------



## Sakura8

Feeding live foods wouldn't be a problem if only I had mosquitoes.


----------



## Mo

Just received some Fundulopanchax gardneri Makurdi..l well see how this goes


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Eggs or adults? They are non-annuals so you can hatch them out using my method. I have found aeration, water changes and use of multi-cure to almost completely prevent fungusing. 

Also, it's recommended not to house two gardneri species where the females can intermix. They can be next to impossible to tell apart in some cases. If you ever accidentally get some crossbreeding, the resulting fry should always be sold as aquarium strain as they are not pure.

This is what I have gleaned from my brief submersion into the killifish side of things. 

In other awesome news, finally going to get my hands on some licorice gourami! They remind me so much of wild bettas, I have set-up their tank with lots of leaf litter, peat and java moss.


----------



## Mo

They're adults. Thanks for the info!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

No problems. I love killifish they always look like they are smiling, and their colours are just spectacular. There are some makurdi available through our wholesaler here that I have been tempted to put in a order for through my LFS. 

I am hopefully getting some Fp. gardneri gold, Chromaphyosemion biateniatum lagos and Fp. cinnamomeous eggs sent to me. I want to start owning all the killifish again haha 

Be sure to post some pictures!


----------



## thekoimaiden

LittleBettaFish said:


> In other awesome news, finally going to get my hands on some licorice gourami! They remind me so much of wild bettas, I have set-up their tank with lots of leaf litter, peat and java moss.


Those guys are beautiful! Another user here (well over on TFK) just put in an order for _Sphaerichthys vaillanti_, another tiny and beautiful gourami.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yeah I asked the guy at my LFS whether licorice gouramis were a legal import here in Australia. He said they were and then suddenly this week he had some in stock. Coincidence, I think not! Haha. 

There were some of those _Sphaerichthys vaillanti _for sale up in QLD. The colours on the ones I've seen online have been stunning. 

I like this variety of licorice gourami 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwanabantoid1304626271

Would love to get my hands on some of those.


----------



## Olympia

Oooh, Randall is getting those nice gouramis in soon, isn't he Izzy? That'll be exciting to see some photos of.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Yep!! I can't wait to see pictures of them. I hope they work out for him.


----------



## copperarabian

Those gourami's are so amazing D: I didn't even know gourami's could look that amazing.

A few more of my guppies XD They move so fast lol
Including the guppies I posted earlier I have 6 adults all together. Only one not pictured was a yellow guppy who photographs horrible for some reason






























And since I've brought in the lilly I now have a very large number of ramshorn snails lol. I like these guys when they're little and grow up alone so they don't reproduce but now they're all over XD I probably have close to 150 in the pond outside and at least 12 in my 48g but probably more. I have one big ramshorn in my 10g who's pretty cool and I like him XD


----------



## Mo




----------



## Sakura8

Copper, if the snails get out of control, you can get a few yo-yo loaches to take care of them. Any loach of the botia species will eat snails. Your guppies are gorgeous!

Beautiful guy, Mo!


----------



## Olympia

Found my camera cable, it's PHOTO SPAM time! :-D

Farlowella (aka Farlow):









My threadfins:


















Another Atilla:









And.. BUFFALOES:


----------



## Relic

Rainbow cichlid fry:-D


----------



## Htennek

Those are cute little fish!


----------



## copperarabian

Sakura8 said:


> Copper, if the snails get out of control, you can get a few yo-yo loaches to take care of them. Any loach of the botia species will eat snails. Your guppies are gorgeous!
> 
> Beautiful guy, Mo!


Don't Yo yo loaches get pretty big? Would a Assassin snail kill my big mystery snail? that might be a better option for me XD

They are totally pretty and I'm so happy my little guppy male has a school. He swam all over before but now he seems so happy and stays with the guppy group


----------



## thekoimaiden

Yoyo loaches do get kinda large. Six inches is pretty standard. I think an assassin snail would be better. They stay a little smaller 

Olympia, I WANT YOUR FARLOWELLA!!! ahem.. I mean it won't go missing in the night.


----------



## Olympia

Farlow is pretty awesome. :-D I love how he like, curved along the shape of the flowerpot!


----------



## Silverfang

Not a fish, but loooooook at the eggs! This is the first one I've seen get to this stage. I hope to have several ladies like this soon!


----------



## copperarabian

The cichlid fry are so cool!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Well I got my three licorice gourami. I set their tank up this morning and the water is so brown from all the peat and IAL extract I boiled up. 

They are currently exploring their new home but hopefully once they settle in over the next couple of days I shall get some pictures of them. I can already see their fins colouring up nicely, although I think I have three males haha


----------



## MsGita

I just looked through all of these pages and you guys have some beautiful fish! 
Here is the newest non-betta addition to the family. His name is Never Moor.


----------



## djembekah

Never Moor! so cute!


----------



## Sakura8

What a creative name!


----------



## Romad

Never Moor - gotta love it


----------



## sarap

Some of my cories. I keep them in a 120L with some bettas, gouramis and L144. I've got 7 corydoras sp. black, 6 c.panda and 3 c. atropersonatus (should be at least 3 more, but I can't find them anywhere)


----------



## Sakura8

I've never seen the aeneus "black" cories before! They're stunning!


----------



## MsGita

Sakura8 said:


> What a creative name!





Romad said:


> Never Moor - gotta love it





djembekah said:


> Never Moor! so cute!


 
Thanks guys! Obviously I'm an Edgar Allan Poe fan


----------



## Relic

My angelfish


----------



## amyteee

These are some of my other fish, in other tanks , 2 big Oscars, a bajillion different Livebearers, Plecos, I also have Jewel Cichlids.


----------



## MsGita

Beautiful fish! I love the grumpy faces on the Oscars


----------



## amyteee

This picture could also amuse. xD


----------



## MsGita

OMG that's so cute. I love any fish that has that "old man" face. I just want to smooch it! lol


----------



## Sakura8

Hehehe, then kiss these lips!


----------



## thekoimaiden

:-D Gladly! I love a spark of romance! ;-)


----------



## MsGita

Cuuuute! I'm always drawn to the "ugly" fish.


----------



## amyteee

Haha aww, catfish have cute faces. We used to keep a Tiger Shovelnose in the tank the oscars are in now. I wish I had pictures, he was awesome.


----------



## Olympia

Sparky has pretty human lips. Except they're electrically charged, ahahaha..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## djembekah

awee i want big grumpy fiish!


----------



## Tikibirds

My first Non Betta fish :-D
Meet my clown pleco


----------



## Sakura8

I seriously love clown plecos. Someday I want a tank full of clown and zebra plecos.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Cute little guy, Tiki! So many better plecos out there than the common ones. 

Zebra plecos, Sakura? Planning to win the lottery? ;-)


----------



## Sakura8

My LFS has three of them at $399 each. I dream every time I see them.


----------



## Olympia

Wow, only $75 each at my LFS.
The one thing cheaper in Canada, I'm guessing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## copperarabian

I like clown plecos and zebra, rubber lips are my favorite small pleco though


----------



## Sakura8

Tiki, I'll trade you a clown pleco for 5 Aero Mint bars. Saw them at Cost Plus this afternoon. ;-) Just kidding. That would hardly be a fair trade, seeing as I'd still have the pleco long after you finished the candy bars.


----------



## Tikibirds

I'll pass on that deal 

Zebra plecos are purdy but way out of my budget.


----------



## Sakura8

Yeah, and for the price they aren't all that long-lived I've heard. Maybe 5 years? $399 for something that will last 5 years. Sounds like when you buy something electronic.  Although, my TV has lasted for quite some time. Mostly because I'm too cheap to buy a new one.

I want to post pics of my flagfish but the algae is in the way. I still can't believe I have this many types of algae eaters and I still have algae on the glass.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Here are some belated photos of my three liquorice gouramis. I believe they are all male, but they get along well enough and spend most of their time cruising around in a group.






















































Their tank

Best photos I could get in between the lighting and their shyness.


----------



## Sakura8

I love the iridescene in their fins! They're beautiful!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yeah they go really dark when they are sparring and eating. It's just they don't like the light so looked a bit washed out underneath it. 

I really enjoy them though. They have no purpose in my fish room as I believe they are all male, but they sure are fun to have.


----------



## Sakura8

You have some of the most beautiful little fish, LBF. Your killis and these guys . . . all gorgeous.


----------



## copperarabian

Those liquorice gouramis are amazing D: Sooo cool!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Sadly I lost all my killifish to some bacterial infection that went right through my fish room. It's one reason I cut way down on the amount of tanks I have. 

I am hoping to move my goldfish tank back downstairs and have two tanks dedicated to breeding pairs of killifish on my fish rack.

Now it's warming up here I am planning on putting a few tubs out with duckweed, hornwort and some hydrilla in the backyard. Then I am going to introduce some pairs of australe gold, clown panchax, and gardneri gold to see if I can get some fry out of them. 

Hoping to be able to raise reasonable numbers of wild bettas and killifish for my personal collection and resale. Hopefully at least then I can get a little bit of money back from my hobby.


----------



## Sakura8

Oh no! I'm so sorry about all your gorgeous killis, LBF. *hugs*


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Thanks. Was most cut-up about losing my beautiful male gardneri (he was a hybrid) that I raised from a tiny fry.










He was absolutely gorgeous and I had intended for him to have a little planted nano tank with a couple of females for him to hang around with.


----------



## Sakura8

Yeah, I can understand how that would really hurt to lose him. Do you know what he was a hybrid with? Would he have still been fertile or were the females supposed to just be company, not mates? I know some hybrids are infertile, like parrot cichlids.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

He wasn't a hybrid in the sense he was crossed with another species of fish. Killifish have a weird naming system that I don't fully understand, but it is something like the locality of the area the fish was collected in is used to distinguish between fish of the same genus. 

So he was I believe a Fp. gardneri nsukka crossed with a Fp. gardneri udi-berge. He is still fertile but it is very frowned upon by killifish breeders to cross and sell these 'aquarium strain' fish on the aquarium trade as it can be difficult to discern whether a particular fish is pure or not (particularly females). 

I was only going to get him females for company and any resulting eggs/fry would have been kept solely by me.


----------



## Sakura8

Wow. There's so much about killis that I don't know about. But I think I get it. Several fish species have geographical variants, especially in cichlids.


----------



## Renathory

My other fish 
Two ropefish and one male dwarf gourami. He had two girlfriends, but they died. I was going to get company for him, but he ended up super happy being the only gourami in the tank XD I know there's a lot of food in the picture. It was the first time I fed them bloodworms, but I took out almost half of it XD









Also have two rainbow sharks. One black and one albino (they're not together in the same tank)


----------



## Sakura8

How big are your rope fish right now? I love the head shot. What a face!


----------



## Renathory

Sakura8 said:


> How big are your rope fish right now? I love the head shot. What a face!


Around 15 cm (5.9"?). They're small


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

copperarabian said:


> They have a pecking order and often chase and nip one another, if you have a proper school it's a natural thing for them to do. If the school isn't big enough they sometimes will start chasing other fish and nipping them. I don't mind them chasing each other, I never see any torn fins and it makes them interesting to watch for me.


 My friend just got 4 red eyes to go in her 30 gallon with 4 zebra danios, 6 harlequins, and 7 platies (whom i raised). Does she have anything to worry about? Would it be possible to bump up the schools to 6 each?


----------



## copperarabian

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> My friend just got 4 red eyes to go in her 30 gallon with 4 zebra danios, 6 harlequins, and 7 platies (whom i raised). Does she have anything to worry about? Would it be possible to bump up the schools to 6 each?


I would just watch them, if you notice them picking at other fish add a few more. You might have the same problem with the danios. 

Sorry for the late reply XD


----------



## Sakura8

Gonna add fire eel to my list of wants. They might get up to 3 feet but they kind of curl up a lot so they don't need as enormous a tank as their size implies.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

copperarabian said:


> I would just watch them, if you notice them picking at other fish add a few more. You might have the same problem with the danios.
> 
> Sorry for the late reply XD


 It's fine. haha

One of the red-eyes died the other day.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Sakura8 said:


> Gonna add fire eel to my list of wants. They might get up to 3 feet but they kind of curl up a lot so they don't need as enormous a tank as their size implies.


You and Olimpia need to start your own aquarium! I'd certainly come visit it!!


----------



## Sakura8

Haha! Yeah, we do. The oddball fish aquarium, locations in Canada and California.


----------



## Tikibirds

where do you find these crazy fish?


----------



## Sakura8

PocketExpert Guide 500+ Tropical Fish. That's not the exact title, though. I can't remember the exact title, it's long.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Tikibirds said:


> where do you find these crazy fish?


One of the ways I've found a lot of fish is going to an online fish retailer like liveaquaria and looking in the oddball sections. Lotta strange stuff in there. Also having a friend like Olympia helps, too!


----------



## Tikibirds

Oooh, I like liveaquaria. Are they accurate in their recommneded tank size suggestions? it seems TFK fish profiles and what they recomend for some fish are not even close in tank size. 

I want a knife fish. Petsmart has them but no way can i get a tank big enough.


----------



## copperarabian

Tikibirds said:


> Oooh, I like liveaquaria. Are they accurate in their recommneded tank size suggestions? it seems TFK fish profiles and what they recomend for some fish are not even close in tank size.
> 
> I want a knife fish. Petsmart has them but no way can i get a tank big enough.


Knife fish are awesome  I love the brown knifes adorable face and the ghost knife is just plain cool. Too bad they get so big, their back isn't flexible so for a ghost you need a massive tank


----------



## thekoimaiden

Tikibirds said:


> Oooh, I like liveaquaria. Are they accurate in their recommneded tank size suggestions? it seems TFK fish profiles and what they recomend for some fish are not even close in tank size.
> 
> I want a knife fish. Petsmart has them but no way can i get a tank big enough.


I tend to not trust the tank recommendations liveaquaria gives because they aren't always accurate. I always reference a second and even third source much of the time. Seriously Fish also has some great fish profiles, although they tend to have more of the unusual fish (they actually lack a lot of the common ones like goldfish!)

I just checked liveaquaria's recommendations for black ghost knifefish and they are waaaay off. The fish is weakly electric; muscles along the spine produce these electric currents. Due to these strange muscles, they have an inflexible spine (as the muscles around it can't move). Meaning they need a tank at least double as wide as they are long. You can grow them out in 50 or 75 gal tanks, but they're going to need something massive as they age. They have neat colors, but I'd rather stick with African knife fish (_Xenomystus nigri_). Same knife-fish cool without the massive aquarium. I've seen them at my petsmart a few times. They have such sweet little faces!


----------



## Jwillis

I've seen some pretty awesome fish on here, but all I have is a 38 gallon tank, which I am just recently getting started. I have 7 Rummy Nose. 









And a golden mystery snail.









And a plecto(Whom likes to hid, and I can't find him when I want to take a picture.)

And here is the whole tank. I feel like its kind of bare. There is an anubais and some java fern in there, and some fake plants. And obviously the driftwood. Which the piece on the right has some nasty(Too look at) white fuzzy stuff, but I read that it is not harmful at all and mystery snails eat it. Not sure if mine is or not, but we'll see.









Sorry for the bad pics, I had to use my phone.


----------



## Sakura8

For some reason, a lot of new driftwood seems to get that white fuzz on it and I still haven't figured out what it is. Algae? Fungus?

I will get a ghost knife someday, I swear.  I love their little puppy-dog like faces and the way they swim upside down to feed from your hand.


----------



## copperarabian

Sakura8 said:


> For some reason, a lot of new driftwood seems to get that white fuzz on it and I still haven't figured out what it is. Algae? Fungus?
> 
> I will get a ghost knife someday, I swear.  I love their little puppy-dog like faces and the way they swim upside down to feed from your hand.


My drift wood always gets the long white algea, My snails and pleco eat it really fast and love it and it rarely comes back.


----------



## Jwillis

copperarabian said:


> My drift wood always gets the long white algea, My snails and pleco eat it really fast and love it and it rarely comes back.


Really? My pleco is never on that piece of wood the white algae is on.. Hmm??

*ponders*


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Took some photos of one of my new killifish males. This particularly beautiful boy only just went into the tank after a 1 hour car ride so is a little stressed still. 










I think his 'female' is actually a young male but they look stunning displaying at each other so I don't mind much at all. Plus they are more pets to me than anything.










He is Chromaphyosemion bitaeniatum Ijebu Ode for those wondering. First time this particularly locality has been available here I believe.


----------



## Tikibirds

I was hoping John would find a job at a university in NYC/LI so we could live in my grandmothers house (since he is the only one who has the ability to get a job that pays well enough to afford the taxes there). The basement is like one big studio apartment and I could of had a nice, big tank down there  But he said NO because he did not want to be in the NYC area if there was ever a bad natural disaster....:-?

I think I want these the most, too bad they probably can't all live together 

diamond tetra
Violet Goby
zebra pleco 
and whatever this thing is:


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Looks like some kind of pseudomugil species, tenellus or perhaps mellis? 

Beautiful fish but probably a difficult one to find in the US.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Got some better killifish photos this morning. This is only a temporary tank for them (they are moving into a divided 2ft tank on Monday) 









Poliaki female. Male is very shy and rarely comes out for photos



























Ijebu ode female









The Ijebu ode side of the tank. The poliaki are in the other half.


----------



## ao

Tasty looking H formosa male (only 1 cm long!)
too bad Kuro cant catch him!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Took some photos of my gardneri gold female the other day. She and her male were really listless and skittish when I first got them and now they spend all day spawning and eating. 





































Then here is my poliaki pair. They got through the divider into the gardneri section so I just removed the whole thing and now they are happily co-inhabiting until I move the gardneri into a separate tank. 



















Here is also a photo of my dominant Chromaphyosemion Ijebu Ode male in full display


----------



## kustomlarry

Those Ijebu Ode are really nice. I passed on a a pair at an auction last week. A friend of mine bought them so hopefully there will be more soon.

I had good luck with the poliaki pairs I had. They were throwing eggs like crazy then one day just stopped. I changed everything and nothing changed. A friend of mine had about 100 of them and they did the same thing....Good Luck.


----------



## FishyFishy89

My Amano Shrimpies. From left to right; Thing 1 and Thing 2. I believe I have a male and female pair here. But from what I read, they won't breed unless in brackish waters. And if they did, Spike would have a buffet. xD 
Lastly, I believe Thing 2 has either an "old" injury to one of his eyes or something else going on with that eye. It is significantly smaller and it has a small white "dot"(?) on it.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yeah it's the first time or at least the first time in 20 odd years that we have had that strain available in Australia. Killifish market here really stinks. 

Can't import half as many killifish as most would like and of those we can there isn't enough stock to make it worthwhile. Have several Aphyosemion and Fp. species I would to get my hands on.

I haven't made any conscious effort to collect any eggs as it is a pretty natural set-up and all three pairs have been spawning everywhere.


----------



## copperarabian

Anyone ever take side view photos of their aquariums? I always think these views are super cool since we tend to look at our tanks from the front. I've been thinking about buying a few more plants at some point, I want to find a big java fern, and a crypt(since my nieces goldfish ate mine) and maybe try another amazon sword. 

If you have time add your own side view photos


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

Is that a bosemani in the front?


----------



## copperarabian

There's a 3" Australian rainbow fish on the right and a 2" turquoise rainbow fish on the left. I have 2 turquoise and 3 Australian. My coworker tried to talk me into getting a bosemani but I'm not a fan of orange lol.


----------



## Sakura8

They're beautiful, Copper. That side view of your tank looks amazing. 

LBF, your killis never fail to amaze me with how gorgeous they are.


----------



## amyteee

Just a selection of photos I have taken of my fish over the past few days 

Guppies, Mollies, Platies, etc.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

Wow! Nice livebearers.


----------



## JAGalletta

Here are my platys. :-D


----------



## FishyFishy89

They're so adorable!!!!


----------



## JAGalletta

FishyFishy89 said:


> They're so adorable!!!!


Very lovable too!!


----------



## RoMay




----------



## LittleBettaFish

More killifish. They are more than content to be living all together in the same tank, and they particularly liked the mossy larvae I gave them as a late night snack!


----------



## Ganymede

my 10gal finished cycling yesterday, so i got six neon tetras and a pleco to celebrate. they're joining my first betta and a mystery snail.


















i call them the scavengers, after a group of six hilariously terrible decepticons in the transformers ongoing comic. my betta was extremely polite to everyone - no nipping or flaring at all.

i also got a blue mystery snail for my second betta's 2.5gal. it hasn't come out of it's trapdoor yet so i'm keeping an eye on it.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I love the shark decor!

Plecos cannot be housed in anything below 20 gallons. IMO they should be in atleast 55 gallons because they produce alot of ammonia and get rather large.


----------



## Ganymede

FishyFishy89 said:


> I love the shark decor!
> 
> Plecos cannot be housed in anything below 20 gallons. IMO they should be in atleast 55 gallons because they produce alot of ammonia and get rather large.


thanks. i've got a little shark deco from the very first tank i have, that 4d anatomy model i put behind the tank, and fin-shaped salt and pepper shakers. my second betta loves the shakers.

as for the pleco, i've heard that smaller species (like my bristlenose) can he housed in smaller aquariums. if he starts getting too big i know some people with bigger tanks who would be glad to have him, but thanks for letting me know -u-


----------



## FishyFishy89

I dont think he appears to be a brittlenose.


----------



## thekoimaiden

FishyFishy89 said:


> I dont think he appears to be a brittlenose.


Juvenile bristlenose plecs don't often have the characteristic bristles. It looks like a young bristlenose to me. 

Bristlenose plecos can be kept in smaller tanks such as a 10 gal. It's common plecos that get very large and should be kept in 55+ gal tanks.


----------



## FishyFishy89

thekoimaiden said:


> Juvenile bristlenose plecs don't often have the characteristic bristles. It looks like a young bristlenose to me.
> 
> Bristlenose plecos can be kept in smaller tanks such as a 10 gal. It's common plecos that get very large and should be kept in 55+ gal tanks.


Ah, thank you for the clarification and the helpful info.


----------



## Tikibirds

Plecos? I has plecos...


















They are pretty small though. Here is the full size picture and I think the female betta is bigger then they are. This species stays pretty small maxing out at about 3.5 inches. 










I have 2 but I can't tell them apart, other then ones stays in the corner most of the time in the fake grape plant area and the other one ventures a bit further away. Suposedly, they seldom venture more then 6 inches away from their turf

Some commons gets so big they cant fit into a 55 gallon and still be able to move around. I've been edumacating myself via a pleco forum. There are so many in so many sizes and colors but the system they use to name them drives me insane. Each species name starts with a L and then they assign it a number, or several numbers like L002


----------



## Kithy

I have a baby bristlenose :3










S/he is very cute. Still doesn't have a name D:


----------



## Tikibirds

Awwwwh


----------



## Tikibirds

no idea what this is but though I would share.


----------



## Sakura8

Super cool saltwater fishie. Scientific name cleidopus gloriamas, otherwise known as the Pineapple Fish.


----------



## Olympia

Some new photos. Including the new Pangio oblonga!



























I still suck at underwater photography! ^-^


----------



## ao

^ooooh i like that last fish!
I bought a flounder for a friend recently, wish i took a picture of him before i handed it over. it was the ugliest cutest thing ever oO


----------



## thekoimaiden

Love the new kuhlies, Olympia!!!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Who needs splendens when you have killies? Caught these action shots of my two Ijebu Ode males sparring.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Since I got in some new fish this week, I thought I would share them with you guys. 


















This strange little fellow is a twig catfish (_Farlowella acus_). If you think he looks like a pleco, there is good reason for that. He is in the same family (Loriicaridae) as plecos. His unusual shape and basically statue-like demeanor are how he camouflages himself. He looks like a twig! 









To save on shipping costs I also ordered about 10 red cherry shrimps at the same time to start off my colony. Here is just one of them.


----------



## Olympia

Haha LBF, it's way more fun having fish that you can watch spar without worrying about them hurting each other!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yeah I know. They take some nips out of each other every so often, but shortly after that photo was taken my gardneri gold female swam through them and then started chasing them around haha. I think she is the undisputed boss in there, even over her partner.


----------



## Boostedmopar

*My new and pregnant Guppy!*

Many for the price of one is my hope! I just bought her today and have her in a 2 gallon hexagonal aquarium floating in my 29 gallon aquarium since she is about to give birth. I also bought a plant that I cannot remember the name so that the babies can hide until I notice and pull mom out.


----------



## Boostedmopar

This is my male Guppy, he doesn't know what to do with himself! He splits his time between the pregnant Guppy's floating aquarium and his new girlfriend that I bought at the same time as the pregnant Guppy.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Hmm, something tells me the killifish tank is in need of a pruning. The plants and fish love this tank. I have duckweed, giant duckweed, hydrilla, najas tenufolia, miniature bolbitis, standard bolbitis, narrow leaf java fern, miniature java fern, standard java fern, anubias nana and java moss. I only do water changes once every couple of weeks as the plants grow so quickly they take up most of the nutrients. 

Also had to keep my clown killifish separate as my gardneri gold pair was trying to eat them through the bag. 



























Clown killifish section









One of the females









The only male


















Chromaphyosemion poliaki female









Fundulopanchax gardneri 'gold' female. Her and her male are my favourites as they have so much character.


----------



## Juicebox

golden mystery snail,eats like a pig and poops like one too ,i call him Piggy


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

Love the twig nose, kills, and mystery snails! I'll put some pics up of my espe's rasbora tonight! Has anyone else ever kept these?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

Killifish! Silly autocorrect. Lol


----------



## Dogstar64

Meet the Puffers!

Cheeky Pete









Little Paul









Little Charlie









Community tank photos to follow...


----------



## Kithy

Dogstar64 said:


> Meet the Puffers!
> 
> Cheeky Pete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Community tank photos to follow...


<3 Puffers!! My friend has a GSP that is adorable.


----------



## Dogstar64

Yep 3!! They get along great and have such different personalities e.g. Little Charlie is very wary of me and not too keen to interact (though he's still very nosy when he thinks I'm not looking) whereas Little Paul is always interested in some attention. Pete is another thing altogether, he's always watching me and goes around the tank in a grump if he feels he's being ignored!


----------



## MistersMom

copperarabian said:


> I was pretty young and had no idea what I was doing so not too many survived. I gave some away and kept two. Malina's brother who had gold eyes died at around 4", I didn't know a lot about fish and didn't do nearly enough water changes unfortunately. I've learned so much from this forum, When I joined I was keeping my king betta with Malina and only used distilled water D:
> 
> I miss having cichlids, maybe one day when I can afford a bigger tank I'll have them again  I'd love to do a huge amazon biotype tank
> I'd like a tank similar to this where it looks like roots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or if I become filthy rich lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got a decent photo of my Paradise fish flaring his gill covers, second photo he's flaring his pretty fins.



So are they like betta fish? Like, aggressiveness and etc


----------



## Dogstar64

It depends very much on which variety you get. Green spotted puffers (GSP) like my 3 are not too bad but really shouldn't be kept with other fish which is why mine are in a species specific tank. Obviously each fish has their own personality too.

i should point out that in the puffer tank I have two rummy nosed tetras. I did a big tank swap round a few months ago as I felt that the puffers needed the slightly larger aquarium as their bioload is high (messy so-and-so's) I took all the community fish out of tank one except for these 2 tetras who simply refused to be caught. I then put the puffers in tank one and put the community into tank two. 

I spent a further hour trying to catch the two remaining tetra but to no avail. I fully expected the puffers to kill them by the next morning but here we are 3 months later and they are living happily together. I believe that this is due to the tetras being in situ when I introduced the puffers so the puffers simply accept that they are part of the tank. I wouldn't dream of introducing small fish into their tank now as I'm absolutely positive the puffers would despatch them pretty sharpish!


----------



## MistersMom

Lol, who are you talking to?


----------



## Dogstar64

I was talking to you! I guess you weren't talking to me then? LOL


----------



## MistersMom

Oh no, i was talking to the person that i quoted lmao. But since were on the topic, are those puffer fish salt water?


----------



## Dogstar64

MistersMom said:


> Oh no, i was talking to the person that i quoted lmao. But since were on the topic, are those puffer fish salt water?



Sorry about that, it's quite obvious when I look back! Duh!!

Anyway, puffers... They start off being freshwater but as they grow older they become brackish and then salt water. Apparently the fry are 'born' in rivers and then migrate to the ocean.


----------



## Kithy

I snapped a great pic of Fluffy the other day that made me chuckle.










A closer pic of the skull..








I really am not a fan of Spongebob but my two year old loved this piece of decor so I had to ~.~ After the 55g tank exploded.. a lot of decor ended up in a box unused. I finally pulled this out after changing some silk plants out. But he doesn't really fit in... so there he goes <_<


----------



## copperarabian

MistersMom said:


> So are they like betta fish? Like, aggressiveness and etc


He acts like a crazy super aggressive betta with a ton of energy, he's really fast and very interactive. He's also much more hardy then a betta, he's never once been sick or had any problems.


----------



## MistersMom

That sounds awesome


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

This is (Admiral) Skitters!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I know it's terrible, but his name is Escargot. xD


----------



## Newbettamommy13

Just a couple of pics of some of my previous goldfish (The pics I could find)

Pizza











Jalapeno










Freddy











Leo










Ping Pong










Slaughter










Hannibal 








\

Jose










That's all I could find, I don't have many pics of my other fish, sadly.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Rushing to check out the new leaf pile








Nummy filter debris








getting harassed by the camera lady
















Old Man Purp not getting involved.


----------



## Mo

Newbettamommy13 said:


> Just a couple of pics of some of my previous goldfish (The pics I could find)
> 
> Pizza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalapeno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ping Pong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slaughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannibal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Jose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I could find, I don't have many pics of my other fish, sadly.


Poor guys look stunted


----------



## FishyFishy89

OMP is loving his leaf pile


----------



## Sakura8

I'm surprised you can find OMP. Solo Kuhli loaches are famous for hiding so well that their owners can go for months without seeing them. Even when I had 6 kuhlis, I hardly saw them.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Me too Sakura! I was expecting him to go gun-ho on digging around in the sand. But so far he hasn't gone any deeper than his nose xD

I love watching him sift around the sand tho. He takes mouthfuls of sand and blows them through his gills. For a "boring" fish, he's fun to watch.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Kuhlis are not boring!! :lol: I've had them for years and actually just got about 6 in today. They tend to be more visible when there are LOTS of hiding spaces around. I've also noticed they are better when dither fish are in the aquarium. Mine don't like to burrow as much as get under things like driftwood and rocks. I've seen them dig pretty far down in the sand looking for food but never to escape. 

Also it's much easier to see yellow and black on white! Chesherica also has some striped kuhlies, and hers are much easier to spot in her pictures than my brown kuhlis on black sand. 

Fishy, that is a really great shot of your kuhli in the leaf pile!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Thanks Izzy!

I don't think they're boring. I was just quoting hubby. Hubby's response to him was "Oh he's cool looking! Why's he just sitting there?? Fishy!!! Do something fishy!!!"

LOL I told hubby to be patient and let him settle in. Once we get the tank more together he'll be a more enjoyable fish for hubby. Course once the angelfish get here, he'll forget all about the kuhli xD


----------



## FishyFishy89

Got some new OMP pictures


----------



## Silverfang

Forgive the flash. It just hit just right... or wrong!
My bristlenose pleco. I think she's a she. Of course she might just be young yet.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Bristlenoses are so cool. I tink I'm gonna get one anyone. Hubby and BFF keep telling me to get the rubberlip. But the BN is just too cool!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yeah I nearly washed my brother's one down the sink once. It somehow survived being tossed around in a sieve while I was cleaning my java moss. Then it fell out into the sink and I had to put my hand over the plug hole to stop it going down the drain. 

They are bizarre little fish. My brother's always looked so happy snuffling through the leaf litter.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

My bristlenose is a NINJA. It's true. I couldn't find it anywhere in my tank while I was cleaning it out. I thought that I had killed it. I was totally going to cry. Alas, I did not! I found him....but it took me twenty minutes to get him in a net. He's so little...and fast....I got him in my net, 90% out of the water....AND HE JUMPED OUT. NINJA


----------



## FishyFishy89

The BN in my petsupermarket are really small and don't appear to have the trademark bristlenose. Other than the nose spikes, how does one ID a baby BN. Or would they already have the nose spikes?


----------



## rangerserena

my babies. 2 dalmation mollys both girls, 2 24 karate mollys i think 1 boy 1 girl, 2 sunburst mollys i have no idea what they are, and 3 redtail rasboras no idea what they are. then there's hush the betta boy. if anyone can help me id the unkown fish sexs that would be a big help and how i can tell if the females are pregnate


----------



## FishyFishy89

My wittle babies!!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Awwww they're so cute!!!!! =D


----------



## FishyFishy89

Profile of my biggest baby


----------



## Kithy

Oh my they are tiny! Or is that a really huge heater?


----------



## ao

These guys deserve more praise


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

He is so TINY!!!! How cute!!!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Kithy said:


> Oh my they are tiny! Or is that a really huge heater?


They are very tiny. My biggest juvie is approx quarter sized(fins included) and the others are approx nickel sied


----------



## Kithy

FishyFishy89 said:


> They are very tiny. My biggest juvie is approx quarter sized(fins included) and the others are approx nickel sied


So much sqeee


----------



## MistersMom

Oh my goodness what tiny little fish, i want some!!! So are chinese algea eaters a bad idea? I bought 1 and he's not aggresive at all...


----------



## ao

MistersMom said:


> Oh my goodness what tiny little fish, i want some!!! So are chinese algea eaters a bad idea? I bought 1 and he's not aggresive at all...


they are great when little, but aggressive and territorial when they mature


----------



## MistersMom

Will it hurt my betta?


----------



## ao

MistersMom said:


> Will it hurt my betta?


eventually XD


----------



## MistersMom

Well I'll get rid of him soon, I have Three rosy reds , two small feeder gold fish, and a glass catfish also... they are doing great but I was worried about the Chinese algae Easter being a bully.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Can I ask what size tank you have? Feeder goldfish are generally comets or commons and so need a large tank or pond. Glass catfish really need to be in a school as big as your tank can handle, and the Chinese algae eater will grow up to a foot, generally stop eating algae and possibly start attacking your other fish.


----------



## MistersMom

10 gallon,i own a 20 but don't use it, im going to get 2 more glass catfish but not more, and the goldfish are tiny little dude, they're just feeder fish, 28 cents. said they get up to like 3 inches? lol, idk, they ALSO sold commets and common, so i don't think these are either, they were just called small goldfish lol. 
oh and im getting rid of the algea eater.... don't know what im going to do yet though...


----------



## LittleBettaFish

There's unfortunately no such thing as a 'small' goldfish. Those are stunted goldfish whose lifespan and health are detrimentally impacted on by being kept in small tanks. 

Most of the goldfish I have seen sold as feeders are commons/comets and these are supposed to grow up to a foot long. Even a fancy goldfish is too big for a 10 gallon tank. 

Your glass catfish also get up to around 10cm so need something 20 gallons and up. 

Did someone advise you to stock your 10 gallon this way? It just seems very hodge podge, as the stock you currently have aren't compatible with your tank size or their tankmates.


----------



## ao

MistersMom said:


> 10 gallon,i own a 20 but don't use it, im going to get 2 more glass catfish but not more, and the goldfish are tiny little dude, they're just feeder fish, 28 cents. said they get up to like 3 inches? lol, idk, they ALSO sold commets and common, so i don't think these are either, they were just called small goldfish lol.
> oh and im getting rid of the algea eater.... don't know what im going to do yet though...


those feeder gold fish can potentially grow to 12 inches :3
then they will eat everything XD
rehome them to a pond! it will save you some headache further down the road 

if you really want a pleco or a sucker fish I would recommend rubber nose/bull dog plecos, these grow to about 4.5in :3


----------



## MistersMom

ill hse to get rid of all my spishies D: well the goldfish and the glass catfish anyways... so what would you reccomend me keep in here? And no, sadly, i stocked it myself DX


----------



## ao

hmm ten gallon :3
a school of feesh  schools are always awesome to feed! 

I love a small school of panda cories any day  
and if you are willing to convert to a well planted tank you can have another small shool of fish, like neon tetras


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Ohhh but neons are SUPER sensitive so make sure that your tank is already cycled.


----------



## ao

I assumed the tank should be cycled with the current stocking  otherwise... *horror*


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

LOL true that.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I believe nearly EVERY fish is sensitive to a tank that isn't cycled. It just comes down to wither or not they show more physical signs of stress.

My senior Kuhli still enjoys swimming around


----------



## MistersMom

i don't know how to cycle a tank... O.O


----------



## FishyFishy89

Start with a fishless tank. complete with decor and what not. Add PURE AMMONIA, no scented. When you shake the bottle, it shouldn't suds up. Add enough ammonia to reach 2-3ppm. Now wait....let it do it's job. I believe within 2-3 weeks you should be seeing some nitrite. If ammonia goes down, add more to maintain the 2-3ppm. Once that ammonia disappears overnight and you have a spike in Nitrates, your tank is cycled. Now do a water change to remove the nitrates and add fishys.


http://www.kokosgoldfish.com/FishlessCycle.html


----------



## MistersMom

how about a fish-in cycle? I dont have any liquid test kits, they are always out when i go to get them.


----------



## MistersMom

Where do you get ammonia?


----------



## FishyFishy89

fish-in cycling can be harmful to the fish and takes longer to cycle the tank than fishless cycling.
Fish in requires daily water tests and water changes whenever ammonia rears it's ugly head.
With fishless, in the beginning you can test once a week(for 2-3 weeks) and add ammonia when needed. No water changes until ammonia disappears overnight.

Ammonia can be purchased at walmart, grocery stores and even the dollar store. I went through 4 different stores before i finally found a non-sudsing ammonia.


----------



## ao

MistersMom said:


> how about a fish-in cycle? I dont have any liquid test kits, they are always out when i go to get them.


uh... if your tank has been setup for over a month and you never change te filter... it's most likely cycled.


that's why I never under why people don't do planted tanks  no cycling involved >.>


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Well I think it depends what kind of plants you have. A single anubias isn't going to help much in terms of removing ammonia but something like a handful of duckweed will.

Mistersmum, I really recommend that you try and find test kits for at least ammonia and nitrite. These are the two that will kill your fish if they get high enough. 

Your tank may be cycled or it may not be. If you periodically remove all your filter media for example, your tank is probably not going to have had a stable cycling period. 

I definitely would not be adding sensitive species such as tetras or smaller corydoras until you know for certain that your tank is cycled and able to handle the bioload of these fish.

Otherwise you will just be wasting your money.


----------



## thekoimaiden

MistersMom said:


> how about a fish-in cycle? I dont have any liquid test kits, they are always out when i go to get them.


You really need to get liquid test kits. Your tank is probably in the process of cycling if not finished given the fish load you have in there. If it already happened then the fish are past the worst part, if it's still going on then your fish are suffering. 



aokashi said:


> that's why I never under why people don't do planted tanks  no cycling involved >.>


Depends on the fish... some like goldfish don't do well in a tank heavily planted enough to negate the effects of goldfish cycling. Some people do biotopes that involve little to no plants such as a true amazon tank or a hillstream loach tank.


----------



## ao

I would add bog plants to biotopes ^___^ 
our ponds are also heavily planted with bog plants and water lilies 
They bloomed the other day, it was quite a sight to see.


----------



## MistersMom

i have 4 live plants..


----------



## thekoimaiden

aokashi said:


> I would add bog plants to biotopes ^___^
> our ponds are also heavily planted with bog plants and water lilies
> They bloomed the other day, it was quite a sight to see.


Bog plants are lovely in a pond, but they don't work in a hillstream tank lol! 



MistersMom said:


> i have 4 live plants..


I think it would be better if you create a separate thread about this so we can fully address it there instead of dancing around other's posts in this thread.


----------



## Indigo Betta

My two Lovely Goldfish
Morgan and Silver
first two photos are of them when i first got them


----------



## MistersMom

Holy. Crud....


----------



## Indigo Betta

MistersMom said:


> Holy. Crud....


What do you mean? :-?


----------



## FishyFishy89

those are big big BIG goldies. What size tank are they in?


----------



## Indigo Betta

FishyFishy89 said:


> those are big big BIG goldies. What size tank are they in?


its about 35 gallons, the fish are about half a foot long.

I think they're beautiful, I love them lots ;-)


----------



## FishyFishy89

Indigo Betta said:


> its about 35 gallons, the fish are about half a foot long.
> 
> I think they're beautiful, I love them lots ;-)


Comets should be put in ponds because they grow so large. They also produce large amounts of ammonia.


----------



## MistersMom

I'm deffintaley getting rid of my gold fish.  they grew from cute little babies to huge fish lol.


----------



## Indigo Betta

FishyFishy89 said:


> Comets should be put in ponds because they grow so large. They also produce large amounts of ammonia.


I know  They were sold to me when I knew very little about fish and when I still thought Pets at Home were reliable and didn't let you make mistakes. 

Like I've said I love them to bits and certainly don't want to harm them, but I don't have a pond and can't afford to buy them a bigger tank straight away. I have been looking at tanks and the only one I stand a chance of saving up for is 52 gallons. Would that be okay with regular water changes?


----------



## FishyFishy89

It'd be a waste of money. They're eventually going to out grow that. There was a user on here who was able to rehome her comets to someone with a pond. You might be able to do that.


----------



## MistersMom

Can you litereally just toss htem into a pond?


----------



## Indigo Betta

FishyFishy89 said:


> It'd be a waste of money. They're eventually going to out grow that. There was a user on here who was able to rehome her comets to someone with a pond. You might be able to do that.


That's depressing, they are beloved pets to me. I would miss them 

Is there really no other way? What size would they need? I'm prepared to scrape together the money. Its just I can't straight away.


----------



## MistersMom

100 gallon tank, jk lol. Don't comet goldfish get as bg as koi sometimes? or am i lying to myself....


----------



## FishyFishy89

They can. But no, you don't just toss them into a random pond. People create ponds in their own yards. Most ponds are 100+ gallons. My grandmother used to have a 350 gallon pond. Oh I wish I didn't lose the pictures during a move. So big, pretty and relaxing to be by.


----------



## Olympia

No, koi hit 2-3 feet while goldfish all pretty much stop at 1 foot. xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I keep my three shubunkin in a 45 gallon tank. It is not ideal, but the chances of three $5 goldfish finding a home better than mine is very slim. They have four large internal filters going and their tank has been cycled for three or so years now. I do two 30% water changes a week and they get fed a varied diet of flake, frozen and live foods. 

All three of my goldfish are around the 7-8 inch mark and seem to be getting bigger every day now. 

I am starting to feel that their tank is getting way too cramped for them. It is not an issue of water quality with me, but just the space available for these fish to swim around in.

The shorter finned goldfish are so active. When mine are startled they can cover the whole 3ft span of their tank in a few seconds. 

I think you are going to run into the same problem. If you are fastidious with your maintenance and overfilter, you should have minimal problems with stunting or water quality. However, your goldfish is eventually going to seem quite big for that volume of water. 

I know the feeling of not wanting to rehome, especially goldfish. Once you relinquish control of your fish, you also relinquish control of their care. I have had my goldfish for three years and knowing their average lifespan, I feel the responsibility is the same as if I own a cat or a dog. 

How do you know if a couple years down the track the person you rehomed your goldfish to doesn't move out and the new people tear the pond down? There's not exactly a great market for fish store goldfish. 

So you kind of have to weigh up the two options. For me personally, the risk of rehoming and the 'unknown' is too great. So I have chosen to keep my goldfish. But for you, it could be a different choice. 

I'm hoping once our renovations are done and I have my fish rack downstairs sometime in the next couple of months, I can look into getting a cheap 4ft/100 gallon tank.


----------



## ao

My new Panda Garras
so darn cute~


----------



## FishyFishy89

oh my gosh! They look like mini plecos!!!


----------



## ao

teehee, naw they're rounder. I think I'll move them to a sand bottom tank soon :3 
they do get to about 3in >.> so I Guess I'll be planning accordingly. but for now... they're so teeny and kyute!!!!! *squeals*


----------



## FishyFishy89

I gots a fatty rubberlip nomming away


----------



## Kithy

MistersMom said:


> Can you litereally just toss htem into a pond?


I ended up having to rehome 2 of my 3 goldfish when my 55g tank leaked. I searched around on craigslist and found someone who had a lovely pond set up and was seeking koi and goldfish. You might try that and talk to them awhile. I even put an ad on craigslist but the people who answered me were not including the info I wanted (how long their pond had been setup, filtration, other fish, etc). The guy I ended up giving the two fish to was very kind (he even brought a bucket with a portable air pump) so I feel good about my decision.

Goldfish sure are misunderstood though. I got a ton of goldfish when I was young and we had no idea how big they actually got or how much ammonia they produce. Even with my one oranda now ammonia can build up quickly but I have lots of filtration :3

With comets... they just get so big and need so much room to swim it's hard to keep them in a house aquarium. The rounder types are a little easier. Oranda can get big but mine seems happy in his temporary home(hoping to move up to a 30ish soon).


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Lol, fishyfish, I had something similar happen. After I found that my 5 gallon was leaking, I transferred those plants into my 20 gallon. Due to the leaking, all of my plants started dying, so I had to float them in an attempt to do a last second rescue. Well, it worked. Anyways, where I'm getting at with this, is one day I walked into my room and this bristlenose pleco managed to get to the top and make it onto one of the plants. My boyfriend and I laughed so hard. I love how plecos are what even made him interested in my tanks to begin with. >.>;


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

2 of my Rosy Barbs Male and Female. I don't have names for them yet.


----------



## Tikibirds

I wants a rubberlip tooooo.
Eh, most other species just don't appeal to me. I seem to only like bettas and bottom dwellers. And snails.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I wanted so bad to get a bristlenose, but the pet stores in my area were just not working for me  No ablino!!! I want a brown or black one 


Hey, are rubberlips supposed to be spotted? I'm reading some more about them and I keep reading stripes?


----------



## Sakura8

Rubberlips and bristlenoses are different. Bristlenoses tend to be dark and spotted unless they're albino. Rubberlips tend to be grayish with some dark striping.

Kitty, beautiful barbs. The female looks quite eggy. 

Tiki, haha. I seem to gravitate toward the nocturnal fish that I never see or the big aggressive fish that I don't have room for.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Not sure what I have then.....cause he(or she) is definitely not striped.


----------



## Kithy

Rawr. I am loving my little seamonster now that he's really getting his bristles in! He actually posed for me today which was a bit unusual. He's getting a lot more social(out during the day, doesn't flinch and swim away when I come near the tank, lets me get my hand close to feed him wafers). But I think he needs a new name. I'm pretty sure he's a boy (we thought he was a girl before) :X


----------



## FishyFishy89

awh!
My Rubbernose found the driftwood today


----------



## Kithy

xD He's all OMNOMNOM THIS IS BEST EVAR!


----------



## FishyFishy89

My happy babies. They're getting SO BIG! Sorry for the blurry pictures.....they're fast little buggers.

















































Now look at those markings, that is 1 happy pleco. I tried to get him while he was on the leaves, but he's still a bit skittish. He looks like he's giving me the evil eye for spooking him.


----------



## Kithy

Aww they're all so cute!! I really want to do a large community tank when I get the 55 fixed :X With all kinds of pretty fishies.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I got new pics of my rubbernose....whom is still nameless. I'm leaning towards Dirt Devil aka DD


----------



## frankiefire

Meet Harley aka "terror of the tank". The second pic is of him plotting has escape.


----------



## jeaninel

Harley does look like a terror. Haha.

I have a ton of fish but here's some of my favorites.

In my bedroom tank my Rotkeil Severum









In the same tank my Red Severum (female because I've seen her lay eggs)









Koi Angelfish from my Angelfish community tank









Spook, my Ctenopoma, also in the angelfish community tank









One of the male Congo Tetra in the angelfish tank









In the 135, my Synspillum









Black Shark, also in the 135









One of two Firemouths in the 135









In the 135, one of my Convicts I raised from an egg


----------



## ao

<3


----------



## Kithy

Oh my gosh, they are all so beautiful! And that shrimp is just priceless!!


----------



## MistersMom

That's like a lobster lol. Wha is that thing!?


----------



## frankiefire

It's called a "freshwater lobster" at the lfs, it's really a crayfish though. He really is amusing to watch though.


----------



## copperarabian

I've had a green sunfish for 8+ months out in the pond, and decided to bring him in for a week or two to get him eating pellets and so I can actually see him lol I haven't seen this at all for 6 months.




























And here's my blue gourami and gold mystery snail









And I decided to take some photos of my mystery snail with my hand to show how big he is. I've only taken him out once before and I've had him for over a year. I don't recommend it as a thing you do often, but if you really want to make sure your hands are clean and that your snail isn't freaked out. Mine crawls around my hand and licks it. It feels really funky.


----------



## Kithy

Wow. That is a big snail. How long have you had it?


----------



## copperarabian

Kithy said:


> Wow. That is a big snail. How long have you had it?


around a year


----------



## Sakura8

Where did you get a sunfish? I've only seen them on aquabid. They're not native to CA as far as I can tell from the books. Mostly in Florida and the Gulf. I think the only cool native fish we have are sturgeon. I've seen baby sturgeon at my LFS. Maybe I'll put one of those in the pond instead of the koi.


----------



## Indigo Betta

copperarabian said:


> And I decided to take some photos of my mystery snail with my hand to show how big he is. I've only taken him out once before and I've had him for over a year. I don't recommend it as a thing you do often, but if you really want to make sure your hands are clean and that your snail isn't freaked out. Mine crawls around my hand and licks it. It feels really funky.


wow that mystery snail is amazing:shock:

is a mystery snail the same as a apple snail? because my apple snails only lived two months how do you care for your mystery snail? and how do you get it to be so big?


----------



## thekoimaiden

Sakura8 said:


> Where did you get a sunfish? I've only seen them on aquabid. They're not native to CA as far as I can tell from the books. Mostly in Florida and the Gulf. I think the only cool native fish we have are sturgeon. I've seen baby sturgeon at my LFS. Maybe I'll put one of those in the pond instead of the koi.


Greens are found in Virginia, too. The are all up and down the eastern US. They are the most common sunfish I find in creeks around here. Pumpkinseed are nice for ponds, too. And I would probably go made and come hug your sturgeon if you got one. They are a dream of mine!


----------



## copperarabian

Sakura8 said:


> Where did you get a sunfish? I've only seen them on aquabid. They're not native to CA as far as I can tell from the books. Mostly in Florida and the Gulf. I think the only cool native fish we have are sturgeon. I've seen baby sturgeon at my LFS. Maybe I'll put one of those in the pond instead of the koi.


Almost everyone I know who's ever had one got it as a Easter egg, meaning it came in with a batch of feeder fish at a pet store. I got mine from a costumer at petsmart but I didn't think to ask were she got it.
That would be so cool if you got a sturgeon, they carry them at dolphin pet village sometimes but are only suited for large outdoor ponds or professional aquariums. 


Indigo Betta said:


> wow that mystery snail is amazing:shock:
> 
> is a mystery snail the same as a apple snail? because my apple snails only lived two months how do you care for your mystery snail? and how do you get it to be so big?


Thanks! He was the size of a nickle when I got him 
Mystery snails are a type of apple snail, there are several different subspecies. the mystery subspecies doesn't eat live plants and won't get as big as the true apple snail.

I don't do to much lol I keep the water clean, and he eats algae, cucumber I put in for my pleco, and sometimes I put in algae wavers for him. I've found that it's hit or miss with snails, some do really well but others don't seem to be healthy from the start and it's hard to tell if they are unhealthy or not. When buying snails always try to get the one who is very active, rather than the snail with the prettiest shell.


----------



## Indigo Betta

copperarabian said:


> Thanks! He was the size of a nickle when I got him
> Mystery snails are a type of apple snail, there are several different subspecies. the mystery subspecies doesn't eat live plants and won't get as big as the true apple snail.
> 
> I don't do to much lol I keep the water clean, and he eats algae, cucumber I put in for my pleco, and sometimes I put in algae wavers for him. I've found that it's hit or miss with snails, some do really well but others don't seem to be healthy from the start and it's hard to tell if they are unhealthy or not. When buying snails always try to get the one who is very active, rather than the snail with the prettiest shell.



thanks for the info seeing how big your snail is makes me want to get another one, but i don't think i should because i don't know why both mine died in the same week and my tank's probably to small anyway, but that is one awesome mystery snail you've got:welldone:


----------



## copperarabian

Indigo Betta said:


> thanks for the info seeing how big your snail is makes me want to get another one, but i don't think i should because i don't know why both mine died in the same week and my tank's probably to small anyway, but that is one awesome mystery snail you've got:welldone:


What size is your aquarium? 

I am unable to put anymore mystery snails in my aquarium lol my big gold guy either mates with them or attacks them. I can't really tell which. The second I put another snail in his feelers come out and he starts going towards them at remarkable snail speed. I am still stunned he notices them the moment they are put into the aquarium.

Here's one more pic of him


----------



## Indigo Betta

copperarabian said:


> What size is your aquarium?
> 
> I am unable to put anymore mystery snails in my aquarium lol my big gold guy either mates with them or attacks them. I can't really tell which. The second I put another snail in his feelers come out and he starts going towards them at remarkable snail speed. I am still stunned he notices them the moment they are put into the aquarium.


i love the pictures of him:-D i think he is really cool

i think my tank is 16 gallons and i worry i've got to many fish as it is 

4 gold tetras 4 black tetras 5 neon tetras
6 harlequin fish 3 guppies 1 clam

i don't know if that is over stocked but i've had that number for a about a year now, so far no deaths and no illness's in the tank but for the two snails of course


----------



## Bombalurina

Indigo Betta said:


> i love the pictures of him:-D i think he is really cool
> 
> i think my tank is 16 gallons and i worry i've got to many fish as it is
> 
> 4 gold tetras 4 black tetras 5 neon tetras
> 6 harlequin fish 3 guppies 1 clam
> 
> i don't know if that is over stocked but i've had that number for a about a year now, so far no deaths and no illness's in the tank but for the two snails of course


That is indeed very overstocked. You also have the problem of not having full schools of tetras. If you can't rehome any of your fish, don't buy any more as your current ones get old and die. If you can, overfilter your tank and plant it heavily to help it cope with the bioload, or do a lot of water changes.  Or all three!


----------



## copperarabian

Indigo Betta said:


> i love the pictures of him:-D i think he is really cool
> 
> i think my tank is 16 gallons and i worry i've got to many fish as it is
> 
> 4 gold tetras 4 black tetras 5 neon tetras
> 6 harlequin fish 3 guppies 1 clam
> 
> i don't know if that is over stocked but i've had that number for a about a year now, so far no deaths and no illness's in the tank but for the two snails of course


Thanks  My nieces like looking at him lol

That does seem a bit over stocked. I used to keep my 17g over stocked and it worked out fine. I kept a African butterfly, blue gourami, ghost shrimp, long finned albino bristlenose(just a baby), a black mystery snail, and 8 female bettas. I kept the tank heavily planted with a insanely fast growing red lotus, and other live plants. Weekly 50% water changes and over filtered. This tank was amazing and the fish did wonderful. The only time I had betta aggression was when I accidentally added a male who I thought was a girl, didn't show aggression until 2-3 months later. 

Plants are a good thing, they make a aquarium appear bigger and the fish can break eye contact with one another more often, as well as giving them enrichment. Here is a video of my 17g when I had it up http://youtu.be/6cSFS95i6ss


----------



## purplecandle

I am waiting on a new fish in the mail and I am extremely nervous. I keep checking the front door. So , I thought I would give myself something to do to pass the time.Here are my 2 favorite tanks, besides my betta tank 

Green Spotted Puffer tank, 75 gallon brackish tank home to 2 GSPs









Green Spotted Puffers




































Fangs Puffer tank, 20 gallon home to 1 Fangs



















Here he is sleeping










Ok, that took up a few minutes. I am gonna go wait by the door some more.


----------



## Indigo Betta

copperarabiani like the video its well edited very nice fish too

i got most of my tropical fish from a friend who didn't want them anymore 
i don't have anyone who would want them nor do i have a LFS i would trust with them so i'll be keeping them but just in case i find someone who would take them how many would be the right number for me to keep in a 16 gallon tank?
also for now what plants would you recommend? and how do you overfilter your tank?


----------



## 5150wicd4fish

@ copperarabian...this is my gold gourami..having problems keeping these guys stress free..what can you tell me I can do to de-stress..have 3, housed with tiger barbs, dwarf neon rainbow fish and 2 BNPs in a 60 gal.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I got some decent pics this morning








































Can't wait til the grow up, they'll be easier to take group pictures of.....hopefully xD


----------



## 5150wicd4fish

I just lost my gold gourami, after a 50% water change, he was doing good swimming around me while I cleaned......this just sucks..


----------



## thekoimaiden

5150wicd4fish said:


> @ copperarabian...this is my gold gourami..having problems keeping these guys stress free..what can you tell me I can do to de-stress..have 3, housed with tiger barbs, dwarf neon rainbow fish and 2 BNPs in a 60 gal.


The tiger barbs might be a problem. They are not the best tankmates for gourami. It could also be a problem with you store's stock. If you want more, you could try getting them from another store.


----------



## copperarabian

5150wicd4fish said:


> I just lost my gold gourami, after a 50% water change, he was doing good swimming around me while I cleaned......this just sucks..


I'm sorry he died 
Two spot gourami's are kind of mean, I think they do much better when only one is kept in a aquarium. A friend of mine loves gourami's and keeps three in her 65g aquarium. They always seem stressed out. If you got one male with females it would be better, but female gourami's are extremely hard to find. Few pet stores carry them because supplies don't want people breeding them.

I've had my two spot gourami(named Loki) for nearly 3 years, he is showing signs of age but is still chugging along. Because gourami's live in similar environments to bettas they do well with a lot of plants. When I first got Loki he lived with my king betta in my 17g stuffed full of plants, then I moved my king and turned it into a sorority and put even more plants into it. I paid attention to the surface by leaving amazon swords and other plants floating so they wouldn't be stressed out when they gulped air. He now lives in a pretty open aquarium, but has good hiding spots if he feels insecure. 

This is what my current set up looks like, you can see Loki in the bottom left. I am lacking in middle cover for him and need to add more plants. Most of my plants didn't do well in my 48g because the lighting is too low. My anubias on the other hand love it.












Indigo Betta said:


> copperarabiani like the video its well edited very nice fish too
> 
> i got most of my tropical fish from a friend who didn't want them anymore
> i don't have anyone who would want them nor do i have a LFS i would trust with them so i'll be keeping them but just in case i find someone who would take them how many would be the right number for me to keep in a 16 gallon tank?
> also for now what plants would you recommend? and how do you overfilter your tank?


I think it depends on the set up. A cleverly decorated aquarium could keep more fish than a barren or badly decorated aquarium. It's also up to you to watch your fish and see how they act. Do they seem stressed out? Nippy or fighting? Often schooling fish will bicker with one another which is ok if it is only moderate. They do this to establish a pecking order. As long as your fish are thriving, and you use your common since on how they act as well as keep up with water changes it should be fine. 

Plants are a bit of work, and it's hard to specifically recommend a plant for your aquarium because I don't know your lighting. I used a zoo med compact florescent in my 17g combined with root tabs and my plants thrived. 

Plants I would recommend from my experience would be most stem plants including anacharis and water wisteria, the floating plant duckweed that grows so fast you'll often throw it out, and the red tiger lotus. My tiger lotus constantly grew and and gave my aquarium a stunning over grown look. It needs a good light though. 

Over filtering is when you use a filter(s) that is meant for a larger aquarium. For my 48g I use a 70g fluval canister filter. I only used a 20g internal filter in my 17g but I also did 40%-50% water changes weekly and had a ton of live plants which also filtered the water.


----------



## Olympia

One of my first fish was an opaline, lived 10 years before he got sick and died.. Then I got bored of fish cause he was gone. xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 5150wicd4fish

@ copperarabian...Thank you for your reply...yeah I was bummed bad yesterday..I called Petsmart and asked if they have issues with their gouramis, and she said no, that when I bought them, it was same day they were shipped from Nevada, so the move could of been stress related, humm they even suggested not to purchase on that day?? weird.
anyway..I have two "honey gold gouramis, not spotted type, 8 weeks old bought from another local store, and so far so good. 
I am concerned about with tiger barbs, and idk, I really don't want to sell those too, as I just sold rosey barbs, grn barbs...I'm going to have a empty tank, .... Do you have any honey gouramis? these are small, swim around bottom and mid level, stay hidden in plants and rockwork.. hope thse guys make it


----------



## Indigo Betta

copperarabian thanks for the information


----------



## copperarabian

5150wicd4fish said:


> @ copperarabian...Thank you for your reply...yeah I was bummed bad yesterday..I called Petsmart and asked if they have issues with their gouramis, and she said no, that when I bought them, it was same day they were shipped from Nevada, so the move could of been stress related, humm they even suggested not to purchase on that day?? weird.
> anyway..I have two "honey gold gouramis, not spotted type, 8 weeks old bought from another local store, and so far so good.
> I am concerned about with tiger barbs, and idk, I really don't want to sell those too, as I just sold rosey barbs, grn barbs...I'm going to have a empty tank, .... Do you have any honey gouramis? these are small, swim around bottom and mid level, stay hidden in plants and rockwork.. hope thse guys make it


I don't have honey gourami's but I do like them and recommend them to people. They are less aggressive than the two spot and people are more successful at keeping multiple fish together.

Barbs are really nippy, but it may end up working out. Try giving the gourami's really good hiding places with fake(avoid plastic) or live plants. The barbs should stay in the open area of the tank unless they are scared by something. After that just watch and observe. 

I once had a beautiful odessa barb someone gave me, I was going to buy a school but he was sooooo aggressive I could not stand the idea of getting more. He would grab my red eye tetras by the base of the tail and shake them. As soon as I saw that he went into a very small section of my 10g and I gave him to someone else. I felt like I had a mini piranha lol


----------



## Olympia

Mmm, it's pretty common for a fish lacking a school to lash out due to insecurity, buying a school could have likely solved the problem. Odessa's are considered very peaceful.


----------



## 5150wicd4fish

copperarabian said:


> I don't have honey gourami's but I do like them and recommend them to people. They are less aggressive than the two spot and people are more successful at keeping multiple fish together.
> 
> Barbs are really nippy, but it may end up working out. Try giving the gourami's really good hiding places with fake(avoid plastic) or live plants. The barbs should stay in the open area of the tank unless they are scared by something. After that just watch and observe.
> 
> I once had a beautiful odessa barb someone gave me, I was going to buy a school but he was sooooo aggressive I could not stand the idea of getting more. He would grab my red eye tetras by the base of the tail and shake them. As soon as I saw that he went into a very small section of my 10g and I gave him to someone else. I felt like I had a mini piranha lol


 So far the gouramis are doing okay, put I lost 2 rainbow fish, I figure with my previous tiger barbs, they are pretty active, and in fact the local fish store says my guys are really big and fisty..I guess the stress got to my rainbows, I have 2 left.. all my parameters are fine, and I test every other day...today I noticed one rainbow had a spot on its head, and I immediately set him in quarantine, but he didn't make it..
I have learned my lesson the hard way and will never again put any fish in my tank without quarantine first... this has been a difficult week.. Do you know anything about melafix? I've never had a diseases in past so this is new to me, and I treated the 60 gal, removed carbon, do I still treat the whole tank for 6 additional days? I only see a spot on body of one of my rainbow but thinking I have to treat the whole tank that he is in..
tank has 2 rainbow, 3 head/tail light tetras, 3 honey qourami, 2 BNP.


----------



## 5150wicd4fish

picture of sick rainbow..sorry for photo.. see that faded spot on body?? Looks like its going to start by his head also..maybe this is wrong place to put this post...but I need help...always have trouble posting pictures too..


----------



## Olympia

They grey usually means necrosis, but I'm not sure what would cause it..


----------



## 5150wicd4fish

I believe your right...I sent a email to OFL....idk what else to do besides 50% water change and dose..
this morning lost 3 more..  this is just the pits...never happened to me before..


----------



## Sakura8

5150, it looks like possible columnaris OR external parasites causing thick mucous coating. Until you can get a positive diagnosis, I would suggest treating with a combo of Melafix and Pimafix.


----------



## 5150wicd4fish

Thanks Sakura8... the remaining 4 I have left (3) head/tail lite tetras, and 1 honey gourami are doing okay, I see no signs of fading fins or distress... they ate this am (put very little)...I have not treated tank after 60 percent W/C i just dont know if I should do it with the remaining fish? I guess I need to familiarize myself with various diseases..this is all new to me..thanks again.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Just be careful with rainbowfish. I believe that mycobacteriosis can be a problem with them. 

Here's some information pertaining to myco and rainbowfish. 

http://rainbowfish.angfaqld.org.au/Myco.htm

Not saying that is definitely what it is, but it may be a possibility.


----------



## Sakura8

If that's the case, separate those fish from the others immediately because myco is pretty contagious and pretty much fatal.

BUT, don't panic yet! It could be almost anything. Offhand, I wouldn't say myco judging from the symptoms.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

It probably isn't myco, but just thought I'd put it up as I used to lurk on a rainbowfish forum and it seemed like they are very paranoid about lesions etc. cropping up on their fish. 

I believe it was Diana Walstad who had issues/did some work on myco in rainbowfish. 

Can I ask what your parameters are? I know that some species of rainbowfish do not do well if their water is allowed to become too soft/acidic.


----------



## 5150wicd4fish

Thanks all, well as you now know I lost all rainbowfish, plus two honey gourami..my params have been 0 ammo, 0 nitrite, 5ppm nitrate, I do water changes 1 weekly sometimes, twice due to have 2 BNPs that are quite poopy,at least 50% w/c, well water, though I do treat w/conditioner, though I really don't need to, and i have white sand substrate, planted and rocked tank. lets see, PH is 7.6 hard water.consistant, temp is 78..
So checking my tank all through the day, the remaining have been doing okay so far...its been quite a week, having to remove these fish, and ones that are alive didn't like me approaching the tank so much..
I do have a 2.5 gal. ready if have to move anymore, however I wish I would of set up my 8 gal..I have no other media to put in it to cycle it..
I'm really concerned in the long run, if things totally fail, how I deal with the tank and hopefully remaining BNP (pleco) if I would have to re-home them, and tear down tank..


----------



## Olympia

Leaves are fun!! If my fish survive these leaves I am a convert!

Still waiting for them to sink more. 









Tada!



























And a close up..


----------



## bayhay69

*Is there a post on here with just pics of yalls Goldie Tanks ?*

I'm try to get an idea what type of decorations And also, why do some people keep bare floors, just how much do they poop ?:|


----------



## Olympia

Goldfish bayhay? Bare bottom is easy to clean. Large goldfish can swallow most gravel, which is dangerous. Some people use really large river stones that the fish would never eat. I use sand, it's the most natural. Goldfish are bottom feeders and mine go through the sand a lot. They like to take mouthfuls, carry it up to the top of the tank and spit it everywhere. So I think sand is best, it's easier to clean than rocks too.
Decor, nothing they could get stuck in is important.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FishyFishy89

Alotta people use bare bottoms because it's 10x easier to clean


----------



## copperarabian

I took a video of my green sun fish eating crickets, and of him just swimming around. the fourth cricket was 1 too much, he didn't swallow it for 20 minutes because he had no room in his stomach.
http://youtu.be/I9TjpCZhR8U

*@5150wicd4fish*
I'm sorry about your fish 

Shipping is hard on the fish, but sometimes if you wait to long they are all picked over. Whenever I bought fish I would buy them the day after they came in the evening. That usually gives enough time for any fish that won't make it to die off. When I had my African butterfly I actually took him home in his shipment bag lol


----------



## FishyFishy89

I can hear your birdy Copper. My super pug heard your birdy too, she immediately started running around looking for my BFF's bird. She has a cockatiel, is that what yours is?


----------



## copperarabian

FishyFishy89 said:


> I can hear your birdy Copper. My super pug heard your birdy too, she immediately started running around looking for my BFF's bird. She has a cockatiel, is that what yours is?


Yup, that's actually my friends bird that I'm training for them though lol. His name is Dante, I found him and rescued him but couldn't keep him so he lives with one of my BFF's. 

My birdie is Rosie, she's a galah cockatoo.


----------



## 5150wicd4fish

@copperarabian, yup learned my lesson hard way, have 4 fish left..so watching and seeing how they do, meanwhile set up a 8 gal hospital tank just in case. Its killing me, I want to get more fish, but not gonna yet 
Like your video thats cool....hearing the birdie, I miss birds too, used to have yellow crested cockatoo (baby) and blue font amazon a _long_ time ago


----------



## Sakura8

One year later, the koi and the comet goldfish after today's big pond cleaning.

The one who started it all, Koichiro. He's grown to roughly 9-10" since I got him Halloween 2011. Notice that the orange blotch on his nose, the blotch that made me fall for him, has faded. :evil:







I then got Saiyo the sarassa comet goldfish on Valentine's, 2012. She's only 7-8" and hasn't grown much, which is a bit concerning.







Finally, around May 2012, I got Tanko from Petsmart. He is the biggest at 10-11" or so.








Considering that for much of the year, I battled nitrates as high as 80ppm and over in their pond, they look quite healthy. Koichiro, being a butterfly koi, has a bit of damage to his dorsal and his tail but it's clean and no signs of infection.


----------



## Olympia

Wow, finally see them and hear their names! :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FishyFishy89

wow
roughly how long were they when you got them?


----------



## thekoimaiden

They are gorgeous!!!!!!!!! *swoons* So glad I finally get to see pictures of them! I can see why you went through all the trouble to get them in a pond.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

What kind of fish can be tank mates with a goldfish? If any? I'm jwin...I don't mean for my future bubble eyes I mean. 

Also, are there any gold fish forums that you guys know about? Can someone PM me the name of one?


----------



## Sakura8

Fishy, they were all around 3-4" when I got them. I was surprised that Tanko grew the most. Maybe all that extra white adds to it but he looked like a giant compared to the others. 

Goldfish experts, is a comet goldfish supposed to look kinda of . . . yellow? I am a bit concerned for Saiyo. Both Koichiro and Tanko have such nice white scales but Saiyo is kind of off-white/yellowish. 

Thanks, Izzy.  They really owe you a lot of thanks since you helped me set their home up.


----------



## Olympia

She's fine, I think. Pretty common for white to lose its purity over time..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sakura8

Phew. I was afraid she maybe had some kind of liver dysfunction since she doesn't appear to be eating as well as the others.


----------



## Olympia

Oh.  That happens for people but does it apply to fish?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FishyFishy89

Maybe shes picky? Or shes finding something yummier in the pond?


----------



## Sakura8

Olympia, I have no idea if that applies to fish. Haha, maybe that's why I was so worried.

Fishy, I think she does scavenge algae but I've also seen when they eat. She always gets pushed away by the bigger koi. I wonder if I should put her in the 29 and fatten her up.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Hm....or you could attempt teaching her to hand feed? Or even all of them? If just her, you can toss food across the ways to get the other hungry koi to eat away from her while your feeding her.


----------



## Sakura8

Haha, just getting these buggers to even come to the surface for food was a challenge. Hand feeding is probably years away. I have the world's most antisocial koi.


----------



## FishyFishy89

You do! I always see such piggy and social kois. Always with this expression of "feed me! Feed me!"


----------



## Sakura8

Mine have this expression that says something rather obscene. :evil: And after I rescued them all from tiny tanks at pet stores, too. Ungrateful little carp. But I loves them anyway.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Saiyo's color change is probably genetic. Plus, goldfish are notorious for changing colors as they age. It's probably not diet related because I have different shades of white in my koi, and they are all on the same diet. But there are some diets that do change the shades of white slightly. A high krill (I think it's krill) diet will cause white to become slightly pinky. 

If you are worried about her not getting enough food, you could toss food all across the pond as Fishy suggested. I read about that being used to help less aggressive koi feed in large ponds. I do that to an extent because my large chagoi is such a piggy.


----------



## Sakura8

Izzy, thanks. I dunno why but I guess I thought Saiyo would always stay pearl white. She seems healthy otherwise, just a bit on the small side. 

I've heard that chagoi have been called battleships because they can get so big. :shock:


----------



## thekoimaiden

Mine is more like a blimp! Chubby and in no hurry to go anywhere fast. Since this is a picture thread, here she is! These are my two favorite pictures of Halloween (creative, I know) my chagoi from last summer.

EDIT: and I completely forgot that she is the koi in my signature!


----------



## Sakura8

She's so big! And beautiful! And big!


----------



## FishyFishy89

ERMGERD! I've never seen a fish that I want to hug. I wanna dive in there and hug her up! Course I'd probly scare the fishy poo outta her xD


----------



## thekoimaiden

She is my adorably chubby pumpkin (she's kinda getting that shape too lol). She might not mind a hug. Sometimes when it gets really warm I'll put my feet in the water and sprinkle food around them. She's the one that nibbles my toes! I should get a picture of that this summer.


----------



## FishyFishy89

OMG! You totally should! That'd be a cute picture


----------



## thekoimaiden

So as not to make this a thread entirely about my koi lol, I thought I'd let whoever is interested know that I have a thread entirely for the pond and koi! http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/vivarium-pond-pictures-videos/izzys-koi-pond-148009/ It'll slow down in the winter, but I'm going to spam the crap out of it with pics in the summer!


----------



## Fishybitty

My neons, and glowlights

(there are more swimming around somewhere)


----------



## Sakura8

Very pretty.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I saw this on a fish group that I am with on FaceBook. Too cute to not share









And and! I saw this cute little guy at my local fish store. Made me wish I had a goldie tank instead!


----------



## thekoimaiden

That angelfish looks hungry or surprised. Maybe surprised because there is food? lol! 

That is a pretty little goldfish! Love the all white body and red eyes!


----------



## FishyFishy89

I loved his only orange spot xD So cute!!


----------



## Sakura8

My pair of juvenile Vietnamese White Cloud Mountain Minnows. Endangered in the wild so I'm going to try to get a few more storebreds and breed them, but the store only had these guys left.






















Vietnamese White Clouds (tanichthys micagemmae) are different from the regular tanichthys albunobes in that they have red anal and ventral fins. All white cloud types are endangered in the wild, actually.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Wow! They are quite pretty! Hope you can get them to breed. It's sad but this is the case with more than a few of the species we keep. Why exactly are they endangered? Habitat loss? Over-collecting?


----------



## Sakura8

Izzy, I think it's both habitat loss and overcollecting. Fortunately, the t. albunobes species is extremely easy to breed so it's thriving in captivity. Not sure about t. micgrammae but I hope so.


----------



## SwayLocks

Sakura8 said:


> My pair of juvenile Vietnamese White Cloud Mountain Minnows. Endangered in the wild so I'm going to try to get a few more storebreds and breed them, but the store only had these guys left.
> View attachment 104065
> 
> View attachment 104081
> 
> View attachment 104073
> 
> 
> Vietnamese White Clouds (tanichthys micagemmae) are different from the regular tanichthys albunobes in that they have red anal and ventral fins. All white cloud types are endangered in the wild, actually.


Hey Sakura! Long time no see lol. Nice pics btw


----------



## thekoimaiden

Well I hope they do prove easy to breed for you! Plus, they are just darling little fish!


----------



## Sakura8

Thanks Izzy, I hope so too. Although knowing my luck, I'll get all one gender. -___- If Bekah is the goddess of fish fertility, I'm the goddess of fish sterility.

Hi Swaylocks!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Updated pic on one of my silvers. This one is always showing off his fins xD


----------



## Nicci Lu

I love my Yunnanilus cruciatus loaches. They're about 1.5 inches, full grown. They spend most of their time mid-level, though they eat from the bottom like most loaches. When I first got them, they shoaled together pretty tight, but now that they are comfortable I only see them in groups of four, max. They get along great with my other fish and seem to ignore my betta for the most part. They way they swim reminds me of hummingbirds. I've got ten of them in my 20L, and they are all named Marty.



















Couldn't resist showing pics of Grumpy, my clown plec. He comes out so rarely, it was a treat to find him making a starring appearance.










There is just something so amusing about a plec attached to glass...


----------



## mybabyjets

copperarabian said:


> That snail was amazing, how big is it  You you take a pic with your hand near it for comparison?
> 
> 
> Yup that's him, and he actually doesn't look as pretty as he was since this was a week after that time he jumped out so his pectorals have messed up edges. I'm trying to think of a way I can cover the back so I can have one. Only bad thing is I'll have to buy crickets and condition it to eat pellets and flakes.


what to you mean over up the back? dont you mean the top? im confused


----------



## FishyFishy89

I never did share updated pictures of my babies! 

The Angels. The marble/smokey are now quarter size. Everyone else are dollar coin size. Oh and that's not a broken ventral, it just grew like that. It's also split as well.


----------



## FishyFishy89

And the gouramis. These are speedy little girls. Hardly a still moment xD They're also still spooked about my camera, so most times they try to hide...









































And my adult bulldog pleco. I've dubbed him Scooter. I constantly find him scooting across the glass LOL


----------



## Kithy

That pleco is tiny!! How big is he? So cuuute ^-^ I've always loved plecos~


----------



## FishyFishy89

Kithy said:


> That pleco is tiny!! How big is he? So cuuute ^-^ I've always loved plecos~


He's not tiny!!
He's a full grown rubberlip! He was in the back of a large tank, so the distance probably made him seem tiny.


----------



## Kithy

FishyFishy89 said:


> He's not tiny!!
> He's a full grown rubberlip! He was in the back of a large tank, so the distance probably made him seem tiny.


Ohh gotcha. He looks ittybitty!!


----------



## Fenghuang

These are my goldies.


----------



## TheGoldenBetta

Hi guys could you please search the thread Angelfish Amounts and answer? Thanks!


----------



## IndigoChild311

My new Kuhli Loach, Floyd.


----------



## Nicci Lu

My new sidthimunkis, hanging out with my other loaches.










Let the Loachy Madness begin!


----------



## Olympia

Beautiful loaches!


----------



## Nicci Lu

Olympia said:


> Beautiful loaches!


Thank you! I've been coveting sids for awhile now. They really bring out the personality of the tank.


----------



## aicardi

My Copadichromis borleyi African cichlid. He's right at 8".


----------



## FishyFishy89

Nice!
Makes me want some!


----------



## aicardi

_Hemichromis guttatus_ - jewel cichlid.
My pocket sized monster Jack (the ripper). Close to 4" and lives up to the nasty reputation of jewel cichlids. Beautiful, but not a good citizen.


----------



## Nicci Lu

aicardi said:


> _Hemichromis guttatus_ - jewel cichlid.
> My pocket sized monster Jack (the ripper). Close to 4" and lives up to the nasty reputation of jewel cichlids. Beautiful, but not a good citizen.


I love that picture!


----------



## FishyFishy89

I've got a new baby coming in!!! He or she is a Blushing Koi and should be home Friday.


----------



## aicardi

This is a beauty.


----------



## rickey

*Goldfish (SVR)*




























A few side view Ranchu goldfish 

Rick


----------



## aicardi

One of my wife's tiger barbs.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Very pretty!
Awesome pic as well. Barbs are just speedy little things.


----------



## Olympia

A pair of cories and a sparkling gourami.





One of my male Montezuma swordtails. Incredibly hard to photograph..


----------



## FishyFishy89

So pretty!!! *drool*


----------



## Chesh

THREE CHEERS FOR BEAUTIFUL PICTURES - and thanks for the update. SOOO pretty!!!

There are SO MANY gorgeous pics on this thread!


----------



## Aluyasha

Here is a photo of my Marbled Crayfish, Margaret:

Her tank:

Soon I am hoping to get a Blue Crayfish (not in the same tank as the Marbled of course).
And just for fun a picture of one of my Ghost Shrimps in my betta tank:

The Ghost Shrimp are in this tank with the betta:


----------



## Aluyasha

The picture of Margaret above is of when I first got her. Here are more recent photos, you can see she is a lot darker:


----------



## Aluyasha

Just got my new crayfish today. He is a blue crayfish I named June.
Here is him and his 10 gallon:


One of his feeder snails:


----------



## kjnewcome

My Sunfish


----------



## FishyFishy89

So pretty. The ones I saw at Animal Kingdom were so unhappy


----------



## kjnewcome

We got this red ear sunfish and our 2 large mouth bass from a pond a couple of miles from out house. They are so much fun to watch and to feed. I'm hoping to add a catfish to the tank soon.


----------



## Nicci Lu

kjnewcome said:


> We got this red ear sunfish and our 2 large mouth bass from a pond a couple of miles from out house. They are so much fun to watch and to feed. I'm hoping to add a catfish to the tank soon.


Just thought I'd share this story with you.

A friend of mine went fishing with one of his buddies, who had a gorgeous 125 gallon tank at home, filled with expensive fish. The buddy caught a juvenile large mouth bass and, instead of putting him back in the pond, he decided to take him home to put in his tank. My friend asked him, "Are you sure you want to do that?" "Oh sure," he replied, "everyone in that tank gels together. It'll be cool." So, the guy took the bass home and put him in the tank. The bass did a slow 360 around the tank, checking everything out. And then, BAM! In 7 minutes flat, that bass had eaten every single fish in the tank, the guy pounding on the tank in helpless frustration, "Nooooo!!"

A couple weeks later, my friend was over at this guys house and saw him feeding the bass raw hamburger. "What are you doing?" he asked. "I'm fattening him up," was the response. "This bass is gonna be a $500 filet!"


----------



## kjnewcome

Nicci Lu said:


> Just thought I'd share this story with you.
> 
> A friend of mine went fishing with one of his buddies, who had a gorgeous 125 gallon tank at home, filled with expensive fish. The buddy caught a juvenile large mouth bass and, instead of putting him back in the pond, he decided to take him home to put in his tank. My friend asked him, "Are you sure you want to do that?" "Oh sure," he replied, "everyone in that tank gels together. It'll be cool." So, the guy took the bass home and put him in the tank. The bass did a slow 360 around the tank, checking everything out. And then, BAM! In 7 minutes flat, that bass had eaten every single fish in the tank, the guy pounding on the tank in helpless frustration, "Nooooo!!"
> 
> A couple weeks later, my friend was over at this guys house and saw him feeding the bass raw hamburger. "What are you doing?" he asked. "I'm fattening him up," was the response. "This bass is gonna be a $500 filet!"


Oh no! I feel so bad for your friend. (even if I did laugh) I guess he had no idea that LMB were such aggressive feeders. They will eat anything that moves and anything that will fit in their mouths. Our LMB love turkey, hotdogs, worms, crickets...other fish. lol! We feed them everyday and you would think that after 2 1/2 yrs they would realize that they are going to be feed everyday, but they still fight over food. If your not careful they will jump right out of the tank after food. 

We have a smaller LMB that we are trying to fatten up so we can put him in the tank with the others. He's a bit smaller and will get bullied if we put him in there now. Hoping to find a catfish soon, hubby caught a bullhead & a flathead but they get a little to big, a little to fast. Hoping for a channel cat, they don't grow as fast or as big. 

Of course my husband says "I don't know if I can catch a fish that small". lol!


----------



## FishyFishy89

My rule of thumb is to either get fish that are all around the same size or just get them all together as juvies. Anything smaller or larger than one of my current resident's mouths are NOT going in my tank. The guy really made a reckless decision on putting a wild fish in his domestic tank. Extra care should always be taken when introducing wild stock to your domestic tank.


----------



## kjnewcome

FishyFishy89 said:


> My rule of thumb is to either get fish that are all around the same size or just get them all together as juvies. Anything smaller or larger than one of my current resident's mouths are NOT going in my tank. The guy really made a reckless decision on putting a wild fish in his domestic tank. Extra care should always be taken when introducing wild stock to your domestic tank.


So true! I would have never put a wild fish in with my domestic fish, even it was small. Pond fish live my a different set of rules and can carry any # of diseases or parasites.


----------



## Nicci Lu

kjnewcome said:


> They will eat anything that moves and anything that will fit in their mouths. Our LMB love turkey, hotdogs, worms, crickets...other fish. lol! We feed them everyday and you would think that after 2 1/2 yrs they would realize that they are going to be feed everyday, but they still fight over food. If your not careful they will jump right out of the tank after food.


Sounds like my red ear sliders. I have to hand feed them or the female will steal all the food, and I swear they're purposefully trying to bite my fingers off along with their food!

That's (one) of the things so funny about the story. This guy was so sure that his his tank had a magical 'chill factor'. Hah! It's like bringing a tiger home to hang out with your housecats. Those poor angels (or whatever was in his tank) never had a chance.


----------



## kjnewcome

Nicci Lu said:


> Sounds like my red ear sliders. I have to hand feed them or the female will steal all the food, and I swear they're purposefully trying to bite my fingers off along with their food!
> 
> That's (one) of the things so funny about the story. This guy was so sure that his his tank had a magical 'chill factor'. Hah! It's like bringing a tiger home to hang out with your housecats. Those poor angels (or whatever was in his tank) never had a chance.


I'm sure it's a lesson he won't soon forget. lol


----------



## kjnewcome

Our little Lg Mouth Bass, trying to fatten him up so we can put him in the tank with the bigger boys.


----------



## FishyFishy89

That's a bass?! Boy he is....small xD I've caught juvies bigger than him.


----------



## kjnewcome

FishyFishy89 said:


> That's a bass?! Boy he is....small xD I've caught juvies bigger than him.


Yeah, he's a lg mouth. He's about 6-7".


----------



## FishyFishy89

Nom nom nom PHOTOBOMB! My angels cannot resist being the center of attention xD


----------



## fishkid

I think this one came out pretty well if I say so myself. Guess what I used to take it.


----------



## MattsBettas

Your phone? 

Sometimes my phone takes crappy photos. Sometimes it takes awesome ones lol. With fish it's hit or miss.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

What species of fish are they? Look almost like Pseudomugil red neon. Nice photo though. It is hard to capture some of the smaller schooling species of fish.


----------



## fishkid

Yup it was w/ my iphone 5 lol. I was pretty surprised. And yup that's what they are. I just transferred them to a new tank before the photo so they were a bit pale. They've colored up more since.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

They are a beautiful fish and I am extremely jealous of you. I have kept several of the native Australian pseudomugil species and these are one I would love to own, but they are just not available here.


----------



## MattsBettas

The fish look amazing, but I can't get over how the vals are thick and drape over... I hope mine do that.


----------



## fishkid

Thanks everyone. I actually got them last Saturday when the LFS was having a 25% off sale on everything. Besides 2 male forktails I had as a kid these are the first rainbows I've kept so I'm pretty excited. 

As for the vals, I find that they're pretty much indestructible as long as the tank's large enough. The tank that photo's from is 20" tall. In my smaller tanks I find that the vals tend to be smaller and thinner. Otherwise they're pretty nondemanding. The kind I have are jungle vals if that helps.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

This was a shot of my old group of honey blue eyes. I got fry a couple times but this species really needs a pond sort of environment if you seriously want to breed them. 

Hope all goes well with your group. I have always found them to be extremely personable fish once they warm up to you. Mine used to nibble on my hands when I did water changes.


----------



## sbrit94

Everyone meet Mr. Jack Skeleton! He's a Calico Ryukin Goldie <3 Has a rather friendly personality and eats from my hands. And I haven't even had him for a week!


----------



## Ghost32

i love spamming everyone with pics of my finbabbies :3 

Let's start with the albino cories; 








































AND onto the three goldfish ('calico' veil tail Steve, black moor Suzy, pearlscale oranda NoName)


----------



## Sabina88

These are my two goldie friends Riven a Shubunkin goldfish and Kananie a comet goldfish. They ended up becoming best fish friends :-D (oh and sorry for the gross glass, I havnt scrubbed it with the algea scruber in awhile)

Kananie is 3 inch. long ive had him for about 6 months








Riven whos about 3 1/2 inches long and ive had him for about 4 months








Then heres the two of them together, very happy to find a algea wafer put in there tank. even though I feed them twice a day (in other words never not hungry lol)


----------



## WhiskeyHands

My dwarf gourami


----------



## FishyFishy89

Very very pretty!!!
Here are my blue gourami pair playing.


----------



## Olympia

Pretty fish everyone. :3


----------



## Indigo Betta

Sabina88 said:


> These are my two goldie friends Riven a Shubunkin goldfish and Kananie a comet goldfish. They ended up becoming best fish friends :-D (oh and sorry for the gross glass, I havnt scrubbed it with the algea scruber in awhile)
> 
> Kananie is 3 inch. long ive had him for about 6 months
> View attachment 247274
> 
> 
> Riven whos about 3 1/2 inches long and ive had him for about 4 months
> View attachment 247290
> 
> 
> Then heres the two of them together, very happy to find a algea wafer put in there tank. even though I feed them twice a day (in other words never not hungry lol)
> View attachment 247282
> 
> View attachment 247298




your goldies are awesome


----------



## Sabina88

Thank you very much indagobetta


----------



## Sabina88

I just released how fat my comet goldfish Kananie looks from a top view lol:

Side view: 








Top view:








Top view compared to my shubunkin goldfish Riven:


----------



## Burdy123

Wow, all the fish on here are beautiful!

I love the Koi pond!


----------



## Cotton19

Thought I would share my two paradise fish, who I have had about 3 years, and they were pretty much full grown when I got them. Sadly, age is catching up; Sam, the darker one to the right, recently passed, and Al is slowing down as well. They live in a healthy community, but from what I read for life expectancies, they both seem to have lived long lives, and I have been very happy to have them. The smiling acara cichlid in the back by the castle, Lio, may be the most expressive, distinct personality of any of my fish.


----------



## CrazyFishDude

I tried getting a picture of my zebra danios... This is sadly the best picture I got.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Speedy little things aren't they. lol


----------



## Cotton19

I am back to share my most unique fish I have owned to date, my african butterfly fish Phil. Watching him eat bugs is pretty awesome, and his hiding ability in his hanging plant at the surface is downright chameleon level work.







a


----------



## Indigo Betta

My Yellow Guppy


----------



## Sabina88

What a pretty coloration and tail Indigo Betta


----------



## Indigo Betta

Sabina88 said:


> What a pretty coloration and tail Indigo Betta



Thank you


----------



## Kithy

CrazyFishDude said:


> I tried getting a picture of my zebra danios... This is sadly the best picture I got.


This made me laugh. I was trying to explain to my husband that danios are really fast and you've done a wonderful job of capturing that.


----------



## Cotton19

This is my new friend Bob. He is a leopard bush fish, and happens to be an anabantoid like bettas. Despite buying him a couple more plants for shade, he seems to have decided he is king of the castle. (Not to worry, there are no bettas in his tank, I know he would eat them, my bettas live in other tanks.)


----------



## Kithy

cotton19 said:


> this is my new friend bob. He is a leopard bush fish, and happens to be an anabantoid like bettas. Despite buying him a couple more plants for shade, he seems to have decided he is king of the castle. (not to worry, there are no bettas in his tank, i know he would eat them, my bettas live in other tanks.)


all hail king bob


----------



## ellekay

*New Platy*

So since Chi (1 & 2) didn't survive, we decided to start a community in our 10g instead. The tank has been up and running for almost 2 weeks now, with a few plants, but was pretty boring to look at...(Still is, but that will be fixed by the end of the week).

Haven't thought of names yet, kinda want to make sure they survive first  I'm thinking Thelma & Louise... I'll get some better pictures once I fill out the tank a bit. They are the first two in a planned community. I'm excited!

My pretty Gold Twin Bar girls. Notice the one has a 'stache


----------



## Indigo Betta

ellekay said:


> So since Chi (1 & 2) didn't survive, we decided to start a community in our 10g instead. The tank has been up and running for almost 2 weeks now, with a few plants, but was pretty boring to look at...(Still is, but that will be fixed by the end of the week).
> 
> Haven't thought of names yet, kinda want to make sure they survive first  I'm thinking Thelma & Louise... I'll get some better pictures once I fill out the tank a bit. They are the first two in a planned community. I'm excited!
> 
> My pretty Gold Twin Bar girls. Notice the one has a 'stache



they are very pretty


----------



## Indigo Betta

Heres some of the guppies from my guppy collection 

Shimo Mamushi and Yuki







Mamushi







Akai cho







the two platies with Shifuku







Kisu and Shimo







Yuki







Shimo







Mamushi







Shifuku







Yuki







Kisu


----------



## ellekay

Thanks Indigo! I fall in love with them more and more each day. They are starting to settle and become more comfortable in the tank. Their personalities are starting to show throw as well. The two of them play together all the time! Can't wait to add more! I was testing water prams a few minutes ago, and the bigger one (one with the mustache) came up and nibbled my thumb  Now the challenge is what coloration I want to add...definitely the panda, and maybe a few of the mickey mouse  I love the twin bars though, they're so pretty.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

*My first fish...*

I had quite the odd group for my first fish.. a dwarf gourami, a leopard sailfin pleco, and a rainbow fish... the last 2 were moved into a 55 as they got bigger.. and the MTS (multi tank syndrome) started real bad after Ether died.

Ether, Powder blue dwarf gourami.. had a great personality, would always come say hi at the front of the tank and put his little 'feeler' against the glass where I placed my finger.. I miss him (he passed of old age in April)


My Leopad Sailfi Pleco (sold as a 'Colombian pleco').. got at about 2".. re-homed when he was 13.5-14" (they max out at 18) as my filtration could not keep up with the poop anymore (kept clogging canister filters)...he was a poop monster but tolerant to petting (had a cool hide), loved photographing him
first days


cute right?.. Then he turned into *THIS*









This is his true colors when he's not being camoflauge-y


Cropped version of this is my cellphone background



Madagascar Rainbofish...store never got more in stock now she's full grown and could swallow the juvies stores sell... this si the ONLY non complete-blurred photo of her


----------



## Indigo Betta

Aqua Aurora said:


> I had quite the odd group for my first fish.. a dwarf gourami, a leopard sailfin pleco, and a rainbow fish... the last 2 were moved into a 55 as they got bigger.. and the MTS (multi tank syndrome) started real bad after Ether died.
> 
> Ether, Powder blue dwarf gourami.. had a great personality, would always come say hi at the front of the tank and put his little 'feeler' against the glass where I placed my finger.. I miss him (he passed of old age in April)
> 
> 
> My Leopad Sailfi Pleco (sold as a 'Colombian pleco').. got at about 2".. re-homed when he was 13.5-14" (they max out at 18) as my filtration could not keep up with the poop anymore (kept clogging canister filters)...he was a poop monster but tolerant to petting (had a cool hide), loved photographing him
> first days
> 
> 
> cute right?.. Then he turned into *THIS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is his true colors when he's not being camoflauge-y
> 
> 
> Cropped version of this is my cellphone background
> 
> 
> 
> Madagascar Rainbofish...store never got more in stock now she's full grown and could swallow the juvies stores sell... this si the ONLY non complete-blurred photo of her



those are all very nice fish  I think I've seen one of those big pleco's in the fish shop before I've always found them interesting to look at, those are nice pictures of Ether he looked very pretty and cute.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

*More Recent Additions...*

Spread out over many tanks
Blue spotted ramshorn


Brown spotted ramshorn


Male Nerite (my avatar)


Female Nerite



Both of them


MTS (have countless amounts of these)


Angelfish (think mix long fin and regular, and pearl scale with silver)


Cherry Barbs


False julli cory + ghost shrimp pile up (going nuts for hiarki algae wafer)


The original 3 otos (and Aritst'oto' photo bombing)..have another 4-5 otos

2 otos from the Xerxes' tank before they moved in with others



*AND THERE'S STILL MORE!!* will get photos up later





Indigo Betta said:


> those are all very nice fish  I think I've seen one of those big pleco's in the fish shop before I've always found them interesting to look at, those are nice pictures of Ether he looked very pretty and cute.


Thank you ^^


----------



## Veerie

*My guppies*

Here's a pic of my guppies before I Scaled back and moved them down to a 10. When I finally moved them from this tank I had something like 72 LOL I am down to 25 now and will probably not buy anymore once they're gone... On to bigger and better things


----------



## FishyFishy89

What happens when you try to photograph your angels and they see you as the "food god".


----------



## FishyFishy89

I did get some good shots though


----------



## LittleBettaFish

My male Aphyosemion gabunense flaring at his female. The colours are more amazing in the flesh. The ends of his caudal were just little stubs when I got him, but they are growing nicely now there are no other males in the tank.


----------



## Nyri

One of my new otocinclus 










They're hard to get pics of, and sorry about the water spots on the tank


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Nyri said:


> One of my new otocinclus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're hard to get pics of, and sorry about the water spots on the tank


Your new oto is skiny, try blanching a small slice of a veggie for it (zucchini, cucumber, lettuce, spinach. When you buy otos it's better to get ones with more pronounced bellies-fatter.


----------



## Nyri

Aqua Aurora said:


> Your new oto is skiny, try blanching a small slice of a veggie for it (zucchini, cucumber, lettuce, spinach. When you buy otos it's better to get ones with more pronounced bellies-fatter.


Yeah, that was the skinniest of the three I got. They'd been at the fish store for over a month so I was hoping they'd be somewhat more resilient even though only one was really fat... they're eating well in my tank and have had veggies and algae wafers (plus actual algae) since moving in and are fattening up a bit. I didn't want to ship fish at this time of year (and get fish of unknown fatness), so I figured I'd take a chance on these otos... also better than the ones I saw at petco, which had three dead fish in the tank, two of which were otos. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## aden and the bettas

How do you post pics


----------



## Aqua Aurora

aden and the bettas said:


> How do you post pics



Click the







, on the new page click the paper clip







the "Browse" and add a photo then click "upload". If you stop there the photos will be in "attachments" at the bottom of the post. You can also go back to your post and click the drop down next to the paper clip and put the image(s) where you want in the post.
Another option is to make an account on an image hosting site and upload them there then link them. imageshack and photobucket are commonly used ones (i sue photobucket). It should give you a code to put the image up like [ img ] http:// image here .jpg [ /img ] without the spacing.
You can also make an image from a direct image link by clicking the







icon and pasting a link in (cannot be webpage link, if image is on a webpage, right click the image and select "view image" then copy the address at the top to use).


----------



## aden and the bettas

http://www.bettafish.com/images/editor/separator.gif


----------



## SplashyBetta

My three goldfish


----------



## peacefulchaos

Part of my Tetra Squad. 

Hey, guys. I'm relatively new here, but not to fish keeping. This is where we could post other photos of fish, and I know there's a betta tribute section, but I wanted to take a second and post a tribute to another fish (the tetra in the front; biggest one). 

this 5-6 year old tetra was one of the first fish to get me back into fish keeping after a very unfortunate event. He also survived Hurricane Sandy as my basement began to flood, because I did not have the resources to take he and his tankmates with me (even if I did, I wouldn't have had a tank if my tank got wrecked). He survived the ordeal, as saltwater and sewage came into my basement. 

A day or so ago, he died, after failing to respond to treatment (granted, he was 6 years old), although he acted totally normal. 

It only felt right to post something, somewhere, because of how much I loved this one particular tetra.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## SabastiansMom

Check out my new babies!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Let's start this thread back up. A couple of my angels passed when we went on a weekend trip. It is unsure as to how. But it's been a few weeks since those unexplained deaths and no one else has kicked the can. So we got 2 new babies.

Don't mind the PetsMart bag. I keep them handy and the fish store only had breathable bags left for transport and purchase.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

1 veiltail and 1 short finned? Hope they play nice with everyone and eachother as they grow.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Aqua Aurora said:


> 1 veiltail and 1 short finned? Hope they play nice with everyone and eachother as they grow.


Yup. Me too. Everyone else already plays nicely. They have the occasional peck at each other. But have been pretty great.


----------



## Mousie

Phenacogrammus interruptus


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Happy to see this thread posted in again. Sadly most of the other fish here don't hold still so they're all colored blurs =.=

Cherry shrimp (Neocaridina davidi var. red)


Zebra oto (Otocinclus cocama)


dwarf/pea puffer (Carinotetraodon travancoricus)


Spotted Blue-eye (Pseudomugil gertrudae) (only 3 holding still)


----------



## Mousie

Oh my goodness.... that little puffer is SO cute!


----------



## NickAu

This is Riddick, He's a Firemouth, His main job is crowd control in a tank full of live bearers, Mollies and Platys.










This is J-Lo, 









This is Dr Dre. The lighter is there for scale, it is a normal bic. J-Lo and Dr Dre are the same size.









This is Junior, J-Lo and Dr Dre are the parents









Some of the gang.









They all live here









As you can see I love my live plants.


----------



## MistersMom

Beautiful fish


----------



## NickAu

Background change.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Gorgeous, Nick! You'e spurred me to get the old camera out.


----------



## Nova betta

here is one out of my two fancy goldfish. This is saki my calico female ryukin. She is 8 inches long.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

She's lovely. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## RMKelly

This is my golden sunset Angel, Bubbles. She was my very first fish and I had her for a year and a half before she past from fin rot


----------



## NickAu

Hope the shrimp don't eat the babies.


----------



## NickAu

Some photos.

I wonder if I should enter any of these in the TFK photo competition.


----------



## gogo7

hey folks, i'm a new guy here, just thought i'd add a few pics of my other animals.
i have a reef vase with a breeding pair of black ray gobies. they live with a pistol shrimp. i've had them for a couple of years now and i've had the shrimp for about five years. the sandbed is about five inches deep and looks like an ant farm.... the gobies live in the sand, i never really see the male, he's always tending the nest, which i never see. here's the female gaping at me because i'm using the flash to see her and the shrimp together.










here they are out together.









i also have pompom crabs, and a peppermint shrimp in there as well.
i'd really love to put some of those tiny red fw shrimps that nick posted in with my bettas.... they're quite interesting lil things.
shrimps make a display much more interesting.


----------



## NickAu




----------



## trilobite

Sharky the rainbow shark


Freddy the freddy


His favourite hobby is to spy on people through the plants


My little goldfish




These are my old fish from nz before the earthquakes found them :-(
This guy survived the crash but died from no O2 due to the power outage






My golden barbs were my favourites, they never sat still




One of my rummies having a conversation with a golden barb


----------



## NickAu

Water change day, The water is murky due to the water conditioner I use. Easy-Life, it will clear in about 4 hours.


----------



## manami

My bolivian ram with Amano shrimps = )


----------



## NickAu




----------



## NickAu




----------



## Tree

My little Bien <3 I also have panda Loaches and Rasporas but I will take pictures of them another time. =3


----------



## Tree

my F8 Puffer Copter: he has some tail nips from being at the fish store but soon should heal right up. he has his own 20 gallon long tank. =)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Love them, Tree!

I want a Puffer but I'll admit I'm too slack in my maintenance for them.

Oh, and thank you for posting in this thread. Hope others will post, too.


----------



## Tree

Thanks! he's becoming so interested in me and where I go now too. lol

yeah when I was reading about them I was a little nervous of it all. and with the brackish waters scared me a bit too but I really wanted one. Being that I have four main tanks to care for, it wont be hard for me to give Copter extra care being that he is a messy fish. 

no problem. I love this thread and wish more people would post other fish. 

I also have some Chili rasporas to show on here as well:


----------



## Tree

my Puffer is looking so much better! and I adopted more fish! Pygmy Corys and Otos!


----------



## Tree

more photos of my fish! 
Figure 8 named Copter
Oto
Corys 
and Copter again. 

enjoy! =)


----------



## HannahJo93

My pair of BN plecos- Moustachio & Pistachio 








I don't get many pictures of the schools. There's so much movement it's hard to get decent pics! But I do have a school of platies, mollies and several different tetras. I think I have black, neon, and red neon tetras. For platies I have painted, mickey mouse, red wag and sunburst. All my mollies are dalmation.


----------



## aidan_1549

Here is one of my juuli Cory cats before cleaning day! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darkredtiger

This is my big blue marble angelfish! She/he is the big boss of my 40B community tank. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

